# 02/19 Raw Discussion Thread: Seven men will make history inside the Elimination Chamber



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Talking Stick Arena, Phoenix, AZ*​


> Following last week’s controversial main event, Raw General Manager Kurt Angle announced that seven men will compete in an Elimination Chamber Match for the first time ever next Sunday. How will John Cena, Braun Strowman, Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Finn Bálor, Intercontinental Champion The Miz and Elias prepare for the perilous battle that lies ahead?











*Seven men will make history inside the Elimination Chamber*​


> For the first time ever, seven Superstars will compete inside the Elimination Chamber next Sunday, with the winner going on to challenge Brock Lesnar for the Universal Championship at WrestleMania.
> 
> Raw General Manager Kurt Angle made this historic decision this past Monday night on Facebook Live after both Finn Bálor and Seth Rollins pinned Bray Wyatt in the Second Chance Fatal 5-Way Match. How will the seven Superstars entering the Elimination Chamber next Sunday physically and mentally prepare for what awaits?











*What will Braun Strowman break next?*​


> Braun Strowman showed off some unexpected vocal range this past Monday night when he taunted Elias in song before delivering a “smash hit” to the troublesome troubadour with an upright bass.
> 
> The Monster Among Men and Elias will both compete in the Seven-Man Elimination Chamber Match — in which the songsmith will enter last — but something tells us that Strowman isn’t quite finished with Elias or the other five men competing in the perilous contest. Who will “get these hands” on the final Raw before WWE Elimination Chamber?











*Nia Jax brutalizes best friends en route to Asuka*​


> After Bayley defeated her best friend Sasha Banks in an instant classic on Raw, Nia Jax emerged to dismantle both Superstars, sending a message to Asuka in the process.
> 
> In an interview after the match, The Huggable One said that she “can’t wait to see Asuka destroy Nia Jax” at WWE Elimination Chamber, thereby preventing The Irresistible force from being added to the Raw Women’s Championship Match at WrestleMania.
> 
> Will The Empress of Tomorrow send a message of her own to the imposing Jax on Monday night?











*Are The Revival closing in on the Raw Tag Team Championships?*​


> Picking up tremendous steam on The Road to WrestleMania, The Revival defeated former Raw Tag Team Champions Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson this past Monday night on Raw.
> 
> Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson call themselves “Top Guys,” but they won’t fully convince the WWE Universe that they’re deserving of that moniker until they snare the Raw Tag Team Champions. Are reigning tandem titleholders Sheamus & Cesaro keeping a close eye on these throwback competitors?











*Does Alexa Bliss have an ally in Mickie James?*​


> Mickie James hasn’t forgiven Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss for her past transgressions, but the pair share common enemies in Absolution, who they will meet along with Bayley and Sasha Banks in the first-ever Women’s Elimination Chamber Match.
> 
> After losing to Mandy Rose & Sonya Deville this past Monday night, Little Miss Bliss saved Mickie from yet another two-on-one beatdown from Absolution. Will The Goddess and the six-time Women’s Champion form a united front against the disrespectful newcomers?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The go home show, although you wouldn't think so. Honestly, I'm looking forward to seeing Sasha the most out of all of the Women. Interested to see if they'll follow-up from last week. She's been great the past couple of weeks.

:braun :braun Fully expecting some sort of brawl or something.

Also:



> Are The Revival closing in on the Raw Tag Team Championships?


:yes hurry the fuck up. So tired of The Bar as Champions. It's so overdone at this point. I can't think of anyone better than The Revival right now, and ideally we get a call-up as well. Every Team is getting stuck in a loop, we need some fresh talent.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Raw is :braun


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Hey, Finn Balor and Seth Rollins are on the show :mark The rest :meh


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That has to be one of the most vague previews I've ever seen :lol

Three of my faves in the Chamber though - Seth :mark: Roman :mark: Finn :mark: And I like Braun too!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That has to be one of the most vague previews I've ever seen :lol
> 
> Three of my faves in the Chamber though - Seth :mark: Roman :mark: Finn :mark: And I like Braun too!


I'm stoked for the Chamber match. It's the first time we see Braun in that type of environment, and it has some good names in it. I wish the result wasn't so predictable, but hopefully they book the match well. I also like how Elias is getting a chance to show what he can do with top guys.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Honestly pretty excited for the eventual Revival/Bar match.



> Will The Empress of Tomorrow send a message of her own to the imposing Jax on Monday night?


I sure hope not. We all know what tends to happen to the person who stands tall on the go-home show.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Only watching the Braun segment on youtube...done giving them ratings.


----------



## RoyalAsuka (Jan 30, 2018)

look interesting.

Miz/Elias complains about 7th man will be interesting. Cannot wait for more Kurt botches.

Braun is always fun to see.

women division(Sasha/Bayley/Asuka) have been solid recently with subtle story line and good matches back to back.


not interested in tag division and Micki/Alexa/Absolution angle


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

The women's division needs to step up their game. None of them are interesting right now.. Give the fans a reason to want to see this Chamber match.


----------



## RoyalAsuka (Jan 30, 2018)

The Sheik said:


> The women's division needs to step up their game. None of them are interesting right now.. Give the fans a reason to want to see this Chamber match.


women division have been better since almost entirely of 2017. Great back to back matches. Subtle yet very interesting storyline with Bayley/Sasha.


i hope you do realize it isn't SD thread


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Sheik said:


> The women's division needs to step up their game. None of them are interesting right now.. Give the fans a reason to want to see this Chamber match.


Really? I think the Women have been far more entertaining than the Men the past couple of weeks for the most part. One of the only reasons to really watch. I don't give a shit about the Multi-Tag matches, but Sasha's matches with both Asuka & Bayley were the highlights during the last couple of shows. Last week's RAW had very disappointing matches on the Men's side.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

RoyalAsuka said:


> women division have been better since almost entirely of 2017. Great back to back matches. Subtle yet very interesting storyline with Bayley/Sasha.
> 
> 
> i hope you do realize it isn't SD thread


Well i don't watch Sasha's segment, haven't for about 3 years.. Maybe that's a decent story going on, i don't know.. The rest of it is shit though.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Already the go home show to the chamber. It goes so fast. I don't know if it's a good sign or a bad sign,


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

is it bad to admit I wasn't aware it was the go home show? I don't think I've ever cared as little as I have the past couple of months about WWE and it's legitimately concerning.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock said:


> Raw is :braun


You called?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> You called?


:braun


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock said:


> :braun


:braun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jman55 said:


> is it bad to admit I wasn't aware it was the go home show? I don't think I've ever cared as little as I have the past couple of months about WWE and it's legitimately concerning.


Look at the the top part of the card right now. Excruciatingly boring Raw is every week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoa..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964958805162364928


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Whoa..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964958805162364928


:surprised

I'm intrigued.

When was the last time we saw a Gauntlet Match? I pretty much always enjoyed them, so this should be fun.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

A gauntlet? So all of them are wrestling? Ughh. Hope Finn and Seth are pitted against each other, at least so we can have a good match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> A gauntlet? So all of them are wrestling? Ughh. Hope Finn and Seth are pitted against each other, at least so we can have a good match.


Yes please. :mark:

I'd like to see them both feud after the Chamber, ideally over the IC Title. Would be cool to get a storyline going between them. Maybe Balor gets some help from The Club this time, so Seth doesn't lose cleanly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :surprised
> 
> I'm intrigued.
> 
> When was the last time we saw a Gauntlet Match? I pretty much always enjoyed them, so this should be fun.


Yeah, me too. Since it's the go-home show, I'm almost sure there will be fuckery. I doubt anyone loses 100% cleanly, if at all. Can see it ending with a bunch of them in the ring brawling as the show goes off air. I'd be for that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Yeah, me too. Since it's the go-home show, I'm almost sure there will be fuckery. I doubt anyone loses 100% cleanly, if at all. Can see it ending with a bunch of them in the ring brawling as the show goes off air. I'd be for that.


That makes perfect sense actually. Got to have the classic brawl before the Multi match. :lol GET DEEZ HANDS :braun


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

That phrase again ... Do you understand? WWE is making history! HISTORY! Capital H, capital ISTORY!


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Poor Braun standing tall after the Gauntlet match just to get fucked over during the EC


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Great. Even tho these 7 guys will fight on Sunday, we will entice you by having them fight on Monday for that....MOMENTUM.


----------



## Born Free (Feb 17, 2018)

These go home shows never feel special anymore.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The fuck is the point in a gauntlet match when the Chamber match is in the same week?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fantasy booking alert.....

If I were them, and I'm not, this is a perfect opportunity to protect Braun by taking him out of the match. You have him start with Elias, he beats Elias. Miz comes out, he beats Miz. Balor comes out, he beats Balor. Rollins comes out, he beats Rollins. Cena comes out, he beats Cena. By the time Roman comes out, he's so worn down he can barely stand up. He's half dead, but he's still got Roman beaten, he Powerslams Roman, but he's too worn down to make the cover. A minute later or so, you do a ref bump. At this point, you have Elias come back out, angry that he lost first, break his guitar over Strowman's back. Strowman is visibly hurt, which he wouldn't normally be, but he's too worn down because he's just wrestled 6 matches and an ongoing 7. He chases Elias up the ramp, but he's hurt and too slow, Elias gets away through the side area. He turns around, and Roman Reigns gives Braun Strowman the biggest Spear of his life off the stage, crashing through tables, you can have the electricity effect go off that they sometimes have go off when somebody goes through the stage. Show goes off the air, they announce that Braun is not cleared to wrestle at EC.

At Elimination Chamber, Braun comes out at the end of the match, against doctors orders as the announcers stress, so people get the idea that he's not able to win the title, rips the door off the hinges, destroys everybody. Powerslam to Reigns, powerslam to Cena, who are the last two left, he roars, the crowd pops huge, and then you get to the finish where Reigns pins Cena.

Braun is protected, he didn't have to get pinned by Roman, you do a traditional 6 man Chamber, and he got to beat everybody in the match the previous Raw.

That's the only reason this match should exist. If they're just wrestling because they're wrestling, and nothing comes of it, that's just stupid.

And yes, I'm smarter than them and know how to protect their biggest star when he's not winning the big match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> The fuck is the point in a gauntlet match when the Chamber match is in the same week?


WWE have no creativity. It's so lazy.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm more interested if they are going to announce any more matches/segments for the card. Because right now, its still really barren. Asuka vs Nia Jax, The Men's and Women's Elimination Chamber matches, and the Rousey signing.

They should probably add a tag title match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know it's uncreative as fuck, but I'm personally looking forward to the Gauntlet on Monday. :shrug Just hoping for something entertaining to watch.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And yes, I'm smarter than them and know how to protect their biggest star when he's not winning the big match.


No you're not.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I know it's uncreative as fuck, but I'm personally looking forward to the Gauntlet on Monday. :shrug Just hoping for something entertaining to watch.


For WWE, this actually IS creative, which is sad. But like your point, it's SOMETHING. 99% of the time on a go-home show, they do little to nothing.


----------



## Cavalry365 (Jan 25, 2018)

Geez, when THIS is what your flagship show has to offer 6 weeks before WM.. you know the product is dead.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965263527022755840
Miz possibly planting the seeds for a IC title match against Balor at Mania? They also took jabs at each other on IG not long ago.


----------



## RoyalAsuka (Jan 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fantasy booking alert.....
> 
> If I were them, and I'm not, this is a perfect opportunity to protect Braun by taking him out of the match. You have him start with Elias, he beats Elias. Miz comes out, he beats Miz. Balor comes out, he beats Balor. Rollins comes out, he beats Rollins. Cena comes out, he beats Cena. By the time Roman comes out, he's so worn down he can barely stand up. He's half dead, but he's still got Roman beaten, he Powerslams Roman, but he's too worn down to make the cover. A minute later or so, you do a ref bump. At this point, you have Elias come back out, angry that he lost first, break his guitar over Strowman's back. Strowman is visibly hurt, which he wouldn't normally be, but he's too worn down because he's just wrestled 6 matches and an ongoing 7. He chases Elias up the ramp, but he's hurt and too slow, Elias gets away through the side area. He turns around, and Roman Reigns gives Braun Strowman the biggest Spear of his life off the stage, crashing through tables, you can have the electricity effect go off that they sometimes have go off when somebody goes through the stage. Show goes off the air, they announce that Braun is not cleared to wrestle at EC.
> 
> ...


as great as Braun is, it is not worth burying two faces Finn and Seth. There are other ways to protect


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RoyalAsuka said:


> as great as Braun is, it is not worth burying two faces Finn and Seth. There are other ways to protect


First of all, Finn and Seth are not that great, especially Finn. There's no reason to go out of your way to protect them.

Secondly, they have no momentum, and Braun has tons of momentum. 

Thirdly, his lack of ability in the ring means that people will quickly lose interest in him if he loses too often, and he's already lost way too much recently. That's not the case with Finn and Seth.

Fourth, they've lost tons of times, they can afford one more. Strowman is the most over guy in the company right now, making him look dominant is critically important for them.

Fifth, they're not in a major match at WrestleMania, so there's no reason to protect them at this point. 

Sixth, one loss doesn't bury anybody, what buries somebody is when WWE uses that loss as an excuse to give up on that person. All you have to do is keep pushing them after that loss and they'll be FINE. Believe me. People said Braun was buried after he lost to Brock. He could've been, but WWE decided that that wasn't going to happen, so it didn't turn into a Bray Wyatt vs Undertaker moment where that was the end of his career.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> For WWE, this actually IS creative, which is sad. But like your point, it's SOMETHING. 99% of the time on a go-home show, they do little to nothing.


Pretty much. I'm just glad to get something. Maybe we could get some good match-ups out of this depending on how they set it out. I've come to the conclusion I'm not going to agree with the booking of the Chamber match. So best just to hope the Match is good, and it hopefully gets a decent build here on the go home show.



Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965263527022755840
> Miz possibly planting the seeds for a IC title match against Balor at Mania? They also took jabs at each other on IG not long ago.


This is what we've been thinking the past couple of weeks. Now I'm just wondering if Seth gets involved as well.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

So... At least 5 if not 6 of the 7 guys in the chamber are going to lose quickly on tv.. Sounds about right...


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Whoa..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964958805162364928


:lol Of course they are.


----------



## RoyalAsuka (Jan 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> First of all, Finn and Seth are not that great, especially Finn. There's no reason to go out of your way to protect them.
> 
> Secondly, they have no momentum, and Braun has tons of momentum.
> 
> ...


first of all i didn't even mention anything about their greatness.

secondly, Braun having tons of the momentum mean he don't need to bury five others stars. That is over killing and over protection

Thirdly and Forth just let him win the Gaunet with getting 2 pins why destroy 5 other people in process

Fifth How is Braun in major match at WM but not Finn and Seth?

Sixth one loss doesn't bury anyone, this applies to Braun as well u know and a loss at EC is mostly easy to protect. Just let all people hit him their finishers or someone eliminated screw him or many other options


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RoyalAsuka said:


> first of all i didn't even mention anything about their greatness.


If they're not great then why do you want them protected so much? As I said, they've lost a ton, they can take one more hit for the most over guy on the show.



> secondly, Braun having tons of the momentum mean he don't need to bury five others stars. That is over killing and over protection


Elias and Miz are not stars at all, they're mid card role players. Rollins and Balor have no momentum, and Cena lost his specialness a long time ago, plus he's got one foot out the door. Not one guy that I sacrificed is important right now, I didn't sacrifice a guy like AJ Styles, who is one of the most protected guys in the company, or Nakamura who is one of the most protected guys in the company, or Brock Lesnar. I also didn't bury Roman Reigns in that scenario, he took Braun out on Raw and he won the Chamber. Braun giving him a Powerslam in the Chamber is not a burial, it's just making Braun look strong. And yes, I know Cena is wrestling Undertaker at WrestleMania, and what I said about not sacrificing people in important matches, but in this particular case, given how vulnerable Cena and Undertaker have both looked of late, and how teflon they are, it won't matter.



> Thirdly and Forth just let him win the Gaunet with getting 2 pins why destroy 5 other people in process


The point of this exercise wasn't for him to win the match, it was to get him out of the Elimination Chamber. That's why I booked it the way I did.



> Fifth How is Braun in major match at WM but not Finn and Seth?


He's not, but as I said, he's a lot more over than they are. I didn't say Braun was in a major match, I said Finn and Seth not being in a major match meant they're expendable.



> Sixth one loss doesn't bury anyone, this applies to Braun as well u know and a loss at EC is mostly easy to protect. Just let all people hit him their finishers or someone eliminated screw him or many other options


It doesn't necessarily bury him, but monster booking is different than booking somebody who's small and gets by on their wrestling. Monsters need to look DOMINANT. Braun has failed on 3 separate occasions to beat Brock Lesnar, despite throwing him around like a rag doll every time they're around each other. This makes him look like a guy who can't finish the job. If he goes in there, taking a bunch of finishers or not, and gets pinned, it continues to lessen his aura. That's why I don't have him get pinned in my scenario. The audience is conditioned to see getting pinned as a sign of weakness. You can do the exact same thing to a guy, but if one scenario he gets pinned, and the other scenario, the match is just called off, the scenario where the match is called off is ALWAYS better for the guy. Braun is at peak effectiveness right now, the last thing they need to do is beat him again right now. If he's gonna be a monster, he's got to be a monster.


----------



## RoyalAsuka (Jan 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If they're not great then why do you want them protected so much? As I said, they've lost a ton, they can take one more hit for the most over guy on the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i respect your opinion but your scenario only benefit Braun and do not do anybody else any good. They may have not any momentum right now which is completely untrue (Seth is among top 5 over guys on raw and finn enjoys strong fanbase) but you never know what may kick start a momentum. In this scenario there are certainly better options which may benefit more than one person.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RoyalAsuka said:


> i respect your opinion but your scenario only benefit Braun and do not do anybody else any good. They may have not any momentum right now which is completely untrue (Seth is among top 5 over guys on raw and finn enjoys strong fanbase) but you never know what may kick start a momentum. In this scenario there are certainly better options which may benefit more than one person.


Because the other guys don't need to have any benefits right now. Braun is the guy, he's the one that needs to be killing everybody. Besides, it's one angle for one week. You're overreacting to something that will come and go by the time the Chamber is over.

Being in the top 5 most over guys doesn't say anything when they have a roster of people who aren't stars, not to mention Ambrose, who is more over than him (and I'd never say he has the slightest bit of momentum, no matter how much I like him), Samoa Joe, who is comparably over, and Jeff Hardy who at his peak was more over than Seth is now, and could be again if pushed, are all out injured.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I definitely liked Pyro's booking on how removing Strowman from the match.

I sort of thought it's what they may have done when they announced a "first ever 7 man Elimination Chamber" so they could write Strowman out of the match to protect him and then just have a normal Elimination Chamber match with four guys in the pods and two starting in the ring. Strowman would then come down right at the end, destroy some of the remaining guys and then walk off.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

This gauntlet could be pretty fun. I'd say there's a 99% chance it comes down to Roman and Braun.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Honestly, I don't know what I'm going to do if they don't have a Seth vs Finn match in the Gauntlet.


----------



## RoyalAsuka (Jan 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because the other guys don't need to have any benefits right now. Braun is the guy, he's the one that needs to be killing everybody. Besides, it's one angle for one week. You're overreacting to something that will come and go by the time the Chamber is over.
> 
> Being in the top 5 most over guys doesn't say anything when they have a roster of people who aren't stars, not to mention Ambrose, who is more over than him (and I'd never say he has the slightest bit of momentum, no matter how much I like him), Samoa Joe, who is comparably over, and Jeff Hardy who at his peak was more over than Seth is now, and could be again if pushed, are all out injured.


c'mon WM is near, you can't have Braun in 7 out of 13 matches you need as much draw power as possible. Like you said they don't have stars right now so they need to build as many stars as possible and you are saying 5 guys who will potentially have matches on WM should take pin mean....

if you still can't see what was wrong with your booking then i don't know what to say anymore


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why are we trying to get Braun out of this match? He's not being removed from it. He's in it and it's obviously not changing. And Seth is definitely one of the most over guys on Raw very, very easily. He gets one of the best pops on the show (and in the entire company, tbh) every single week, no matter where they are and it's been this way for awhile now, even while being booked inconsistently in a tag team.

BTW, I agree Braun should WIN the EC match on Sunday. He is the most over guy in the entire company right now, even if it is helped/aided by lifting heavy shit off the ground every now and then. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965318503329882113

So Absolution debuts and beats the hell out of Bliss and they never really addressed it afterwards and now they are teaming together? LOL


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965318503329882113
> 
> So Absolution debuts and beats the hell out of Bliss and they never really addressed it afterwards and now they are teaming together? LOL


Multi-Woman Tag Match.

*FRESH.*

What if Sasha turns on Bayley during this match? They've been planting seeds the past couple of weeks, it's a possibility.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I doubt they'll be removing anybody from the men's EC match. WWE will want to tout the historic 7 men in the chamber thing too much to remove somebody.

But if they should remove somebody, it should be Miz cos he already has the IC title and should be defending it tbh.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Miz basically just described himself in that tweet. He's no more relevant than Balor, despite his constant IC title reigns.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

This show is killing me. Alexa Bliss teaming with Clown Face and MMA check? fpalm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> This show is killing me. Alexa Bliss teaming with Clown Face and MMA check? fpalm


It really does make zero sense. :lol

No reason Alexa should be teaming with those two after the way she's been attacked. Wasn't Alexa teaming with Mickie last week? :confused I don't even think WWE remembers.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Finn vs Miz at Mania. MEH. I wanted Finn vs Seth.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It really does make zero sense. :lol
> 
> No reason Alexa should be teaming with those two after the way she's been attacked. Wasn't Alexa teaming with Mickie last week? :confused I don't even think WWE remembers.


It's really baffling to me. A Triple Threat Tag match would've made more sense. And, it would fit in with the storylines they created in previous weeks. Bliss teaming with Mickie is actually an interesting storyline that makes me intrigued and they are dropping it? I just can't believe it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It really does make zero sense. :lol
> 
> No reason Alexa should be teaming with those two after the way she's been attacked. Wasn't Alexa teaming with Mickie last week? :confused I don't even think WWE remembers.



I totally forgot Alexa had been teaming with Mickie, this makes even less sense then before....lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

How sick I am of the relentless pairing of contenders every week that makes their PPV match so much less important.
It's like Teddy Long is booking RAW, playa.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I totally forgot Alexa had been teaming with Mickie, this makes even less sense then before....lol


Two steps forward, one step back. No wonder nobody gets invested anymore when even WWE themselves forget what happened last week. Only way they can salvage this is by furthering the Sasha storyline for me, maybe she doesn't turn up & this match doesn't happen. That'd be nice. Wouldn't be a huge loss.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

The Six-Woman tag is fine if they book it correctly and further the story. Which would be this time Bliss "taking a bullet" for Mickie


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmao aren't the SD women doing a 6 woman tag this week as well...

God they're lazy.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

THE absolute worst shows on television rt now.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

So another Raw just running in place until Chamber. :bunk


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well at least Bliss is calling Angle out about tagging with Absolution. So at least there is some kayfabe continuity 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965421969486184448


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't ask me why, but I feel like this could be a good show tonight. I'm slightly looking forward to it. Just hoping for good Chamber build. Can't really remember the last time a 'Go Home' show felt like it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Don't ask me why, but I feel like this could be a good show tonight. I'm slightly looking forward to it. Just hoping for good Chamber build. Can't really remember the last time a 'Go Home' show felt like it.


What are you talking about? Raw and SmackDown feel like go home shows every week. Every time they're over I think to myself "Vince......go home."

:hbk1


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What are you talking about? Raw and SmackDown feel like go home shows every week. Every time they're over I think to myself "Vince......go home."
> 
> :hbk1












:mj2 WWE has killed my optimistic nature.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965628827710799873
fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dana Brooke. :lol

Someone should really tell her to shut her ugly fucking piehole. No one gives a flying fuck.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965628827710799873


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dana Brooke :mj4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Didn't watch any WWE programming last week outside of like 10 minutes while I was eating dinner. Gonna give it a try tonight since it's a go home show. Don't really have high hopes though since go home shows usually suck.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Not that it means anything but, pretty much anyone but Roman needs to win the gauntlet match tonight.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Not that it means anything but, pretty much anyone but Roman needs to win the gauntlet match tonight.


You mean you don't want him to overcome the Gauntlet & the Chamber :reigns

They should protect Braun, ideally. He's the one who needs to win the Chamber the most, so hopefully he can at least look good coming out of both matches.



Mango13 said:


> Didn't watch any WWE programming last week outside of like 10 minutes while I was eating dinner. Gonna give it a try tonight since it's a go home show. Don't really have high hopes though since go home shows usually suck.


I'm considering watching the first hour live and if it sucks, just going to bed. Good chance the first hour will suck, but we'll see.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

So WWE announced on their website that Asuka is set to address Nia Jax ahead of their match at Elimination Chamber. Part of me hopes Asuka speaks English just get into Nia's head.

Regardless, Asuka is still a better promo than Nia. Nia sounds like someone from a middle school acting class. Nia doesn't sound scary at all, compared to Asuka who has the advantage of having an Osaka accent (even if her english is limited), which are commonly associated with the Yakuza (Japan's equivalent of gangsters/the mob).


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

like always I'm here for Alexa,The Miz,and Braun.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I guess Dana might be fed to Asuka tonight then. I'd rather she promo's predominantly in Japanese then highlights little bits in English, them at the back may see that as too heelish though.

By the way, is DDP still supposedly doing something tonight?


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Zapato said:


> I guess Dana might be fed to Asuka tonight then. I'd rather she promo's predominantly in Japanese then highlights little bits in English, them at the back may see that as too heelish though.
> 
> By the way, is DDP still supposedly doing something tonight?


I don't think Asuka is going to be in a match tonight. What I see happening is either her or Nia laying the other one out at the end of Asuka's promo.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Reil said:


> I don't think Asuka is going to be in a match tonight. What I see happening is either her or Nia laying the other one out at the end of Asuka's promo.


I think the logic will be Jax laying Asuka out (like what they did in NXT after they signed the contract for the title match)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All those multiperson matches, how exciting :eyeroll

Is Road Dogg on RAW this week?

Honestly, I just wanted to show off my new sig because... :damn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> All those multiperson matches, how exciting :eyeroll
> 
> Is Road Dogg on RAW this week?
> 
> Honestly, I just wanted to show off my new sig because... :damn


Has she had her puppies done?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Has she had her puppies done?


Given that the poor dress is barely holding everything I would think the answer is obvious and the results are :homer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Given that the poor dress is barely holding everything I would think the answer is obvious and the results are :homer


:damn

Need to get those puppies called-up soon, I think. :cozy


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Honestly, I just wanted to show off my new sig because... :damn


And a damn good sig it is. She went big but not too big. At least doesnt look like it from those pics. My girl Billie....well a tad too big I think, but if she's happy then Im happy for her lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Gauntlet match should be good.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why am I staying up for RAW.

We all know what happens at the end of the night.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Too many school shootings this year.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oof, she almost forgot the name of the town the shooting happened..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Why am I staying up for RAW.
> 
> We all know what happens at the end of the night.



It's only 8PM here but I feel you, i'm sitting here wondering why i'm about to put myself through this....and now it kicksoff with Roman...sigh


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, all set and ready for RAW. Let's see how it goes tonight.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

THE BIG DAWG :cole


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The gauntlet match is opening the show?! What will main event then :lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Lol Corey Graves hair.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I still think a 7 man elimination chamber match is so damn stupid.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Starting off with the Gauntlet. :bjpenn

I could go to bed after this tbh, it's what I wanted to see.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That's right folks, Roman about to run the gambit and score 6 straight wins!

:vince2


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

ROMAN ROIDS


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok starting good already with the gauntlet match.

Reigns going first :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I still think a 7 man elimination chamber match is so damn stupid.


7 Man chamber is dumb, and so is not having the entrants be random.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey's hair looks so stupid :lol


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

Booo


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"I've seen how brutal it is" Bitch the new chamber has a padded floor LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Rollins pop.

:trips8


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Da fuck did Corey do to his hair?
.....

Da fuck did Charly do to her hair?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Who the fuck thought it would be a good idea to have him cut a promo before the match? This is horrible.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That pop for Seth's name drop. :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I miss Joe. 

I even miss Ambrose... never thought I'd say that.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Finn got the loudest pop.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Please Braun come out and kill this fucker.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Crowd is hot as shit tonight


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Dat pop for The Man :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another big pop for Seth.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL love that timing on Seth's music hitting right after Roman mentioned Mania 31 :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> 7 Man chamber is dumb, and so is not having the entrants be random.


Yeah, I loved when the entrances was random. And going back to the 7 man chamber, they should have had Balor and Rollins to decide the last spot. Not reward both :eyeroll


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That fucking pop :banderas @Johnny Wrestling

Reigns & Seth unfortunately don't have great chemistry going off past matches, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

FFS don't let Rollins job to Reigns clean!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd chanting for Rollins.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman vs Seth starting :mark:

Also that BURN IT DOWN chant, it's catching on!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm so glad Rollins ditched those flame tights. Shit looked awful.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Loving this crowd tonight, great stuff (Y)

Been weak as fuck in past weeks, it's great to hear. Actually feels like a Go Home crowd.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Graves seems to be keeping Ace Ventura’s hairdresser in gainful employment. :laugh:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The man!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Rollins losing clean to Reigns to start the show. DON'T DO IT. fpalm


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The Ambrose chants :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Burn it Down chants :mark


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Whoa these 2 kicking off Raw :wow

I like it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good way to start the show and this gauntlet match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm a Reigns fan but Rollins should be getting the push over him. *


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also with Roman, Seth & Finn in this opening match, all my faves (minus Dean of course) will have already been on, so the rest of the show will be dull :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Are those We Want Ambrose chants?

Dean still over even whilst injured :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice resthold, Roman.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I really hope we get Rollins vs Styles in a big PPV match at some point. I feel that is a match we really need to see, could be a real classic face vs face match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh look Romans wrestling and there are rest holds in the match.. There is something new.. :eyeroll


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Reigns and Rollins have never had the best chemistry in the ring. They've had like one pretty good match out of the half dozen or so they've had. I don't expect them to go all out here either so I doubt it ends up being anything good.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Resthold


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

"We Want Ambrose"
My heart is full of joy.
Still over as fuck, even if at home.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Burn it Down" chants. Never heard those before.

:trips8


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So far

Reigns does 5 minutes of rest holds
Seth gets offensive and works his ass off
When it's Reigns turn for offense he just stands there for a commercial rest break

And people say he has a good work rate...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I really want to see Seth hit a Curb Stomp on Reigns again. It'd be beautiful.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

safc-scotty said:


> I really hope we get Rollins vs Styles in a big PPV match at some point. I feel that is a match we really need to see, could be a real classic face vs face match.


That would be a damn great match.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

How hilarious if Roman beats everyone? 


This encounter between Rollins and Reigns is kind of strange. It feels like it should be a much bigger match than the first leg of a gauntlet match on Raw. That felt the opening of a PPV main event from about 10 years ago (that's not an insult at all).


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Big Dog! :cole


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cole's "THE BIG DAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWGGGG :cole" makes me want to off myself. It's so forced and cringe-y...:mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well that was a nice spot to cut to commercials I'll give them that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> "Burn it Down" chants. Never heard those before.
> 
> :trips8


Thought the whole 'Burn it Down' stuff was a bit cheesy at first, but it's really grown on me. I'm not sure his theme would ever be the same without it now.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Starting Raw with the Gauntlet straight up, I love it. Given that it's 7 main eventers essentially, this could fill up the entire first hour. A welcome change to the format!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I really want to see Seth hit a Curb Stomp on Reigns again. It'd be beautiful.


Can it be a real curb stomp though? and on the steps?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Therapy said:


> Oh look Romans wrestling and there are rest holds in the match.. There is something new.. :eyeroll


*Well this is a gauntlet match so there is a kyafabe reason for rest holds... that would be the wise way to approach this :grin2:*


----------



## GiltiatheDarkNight (Nov 21, 2016)

Any guesses on how Seth takes the L?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I always forget how fucking annoying adverts are when watching live. Love discussing it as it airs, but it doesn't half take the piss.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So instead of going straight back to the match, they make us watch an ad for the women instead :eyeroll:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GiltiatheDarkNight said:


> Any guesses on how Seth takes the L?


Seth goes for the curb stomp and Roman counters it with a spear.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

safc-scotty said:


> I really hope we get Rollins vs Styles in a big PPV match at some point. I feel that is a match we really need to see, could be a real classic face vs face match.


They've got to set that up after Wrestlemania. It's insane that this is the only match between the two:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mercy said:


> *Well this is a gauntlet match so there is a kyafabe reason for rest holds... that would be the wise way to approach this :grin2:*


:lol You should look into a career in politics. Excellent spin!! :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So instead of going straight back to the match, they make us watch an ad for the women instead :eyeroll:


I think that falls within commercial time.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Cole saying "men" repeatedly is getting a little weird. :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Gotta new schedule. I'm off Monday nights so that means I can stick around and suffer all three hours with you guys.


----------



## GiltiatheDarkNight (Nov 21, 2016)

Ugh that ugly ass writing made it into their commercials


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:reigns has never been in a Chamber Match.

He's making HISTORY folks :vince5


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That fire.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965755975624884224


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so sick of WWE using Seth's knee as an thing to move stories along, it was over 2 years ago now, he's FINE :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I swear I legit always think Seth is actually injured when he starts selling like that. I never learn :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Gotta new schedule. I'm off Monday nights so that means I can stick around and suffer all three hours with you guys.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This would be a pretty good Raw to go to live. I normally don't say that but they're going to get like an hour of really good wrestling without the show pausing for them for commercial breaks. 

Or Braun comes out next and they get 5 minutes of Braun squashing everyone. 

Both would be awesome.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Always love this move! So majestic


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate all those clotheslines Roman does.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Why is Vince allowing a move to be called _the drive by_? Doesn't he know what a _drive by_ is?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Coach is right. Reigns being in his first chamber match surprised me too. I mean he literally accomplished EVERYTHING else right?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This match is :meh so far. Reigns & Seth have just never had great chemistry, picking up a little bit. I am really enjoying this Gauntlet though to start out, it's pretty exciting to see who will come out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns never sells the buckle bomb. Ever.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

2nd commercial without a pinfall yet. :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Match picks up* *Another AD*


:eyeroll


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

this is why raw ratings are terrible cause of long drag out pointless matches like this with 10,000 ad breaks in between.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I was about to rant about Reigns not selling that buckle bomb... but AT LEAST he's done right now.

So his thing is going to be pop out of the corner after Rollins' buckle bomb and hit him with a warm-up Superman Punch?

Is this their thing now? I've seen it done twice now.


----------



## BestInTheWorld1998 (Mar 26, 2012)

You know Raw is gonna end with something about the Women’s Chamber match with masculine Stephanie out there


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

These fucking constant ads are going to ruin this Gauntlet match. It's hurting the flow, and you know they are going to try to fit in as many as they can. I swear we only just came back.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Been a while since Rollins used the buckle bomb, always a cool move.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, return of the buckle bomb.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat strength!!! :mark:


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

boring...


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

BestInTheWorld1998 said:


> You know Raw is gonna end with something about the Women’s Chamber match with masculine Stephanie out there


SO HISTORIC.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

People complain about everything lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Been a while since Rollins used the buckle bomb, always a cool move.


It's too bad Reigns no sold the fuck out of it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm confused so is this gauntlet gonna be the entire first two hours of Raw? Cause its still the first two guys going at it and we're 30 minutes into the show.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Dat strength!!! :mark:


:banderas

I'm looking forward to seeing Seth in the Chamber on Sunday.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Come on guys, Reigns sold it at the end there by not pinning him


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm confused so is this gauntlet gonna be the entire first two hours of Raw? Cause its still the first two guys going at it and we're 30 minutes into the show.


Just wait until :braun comes out


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man I don't like it when two of my favourites face each other cos I get disappointed for the loser of the match but also happy for the winner :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Braun being next would be great


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :banderas
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing Seth in the Chamber on Sunday.


I wish Reigns had actually sold it so I didn't have to cut the GIF short


----------



## GiltiatheDarkNight (Nov 21, 2016)

Am I the only one that hoped Roman got took out by the buckle bomb? Don't get me wrong I don't want his career to end I just want him to miss Mania lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Seth is doing some great stuff in this match. All of the moves he's performed have looked great. Just wish Reigns sold better.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

25 minutes in and i'm already bored..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I love Rollins but he needs to remove suicide dives from his moveset. WWE has neutered them so bad to the point they are just "Suicide push your opponent away" dives..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Do you guys think Roman will actually win this? I think WWE might go with the 'winner of the gauntlet has no chance of winning the EC' thing they sometimes do.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Matches, particularly TV matches, are just too damn long nowadays.
:cry


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Seth!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ROLLINS WON :mark: :mark :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins wins!!!!!!!!!!!

YES OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy shit


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

:mark :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Do you guys think Roman will actually win this? I think WWE might go with the 'winner of the gauntlet has no chance of winning the EC' thing they sometimes do.


Nah, Reigns is not winning this gauntlet match.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

woo go seth!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well that was surprising. I thought Roman was winning.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey look, I was basically right, Roman's gone :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow Roman was actually eliminated was not expecting that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:rollins :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman will eliminate Rollins last in the Chamber


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how the Curbstomp has been renamed to The Stomp, so fucking dumb. Corey fucking called it the Blackout when he first brought it back, why is it now just The Stomp?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

BIG DICK JOHN


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You don't see Reigns getting pined clean hardly ever.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins with the roll up win :lol

Yeah Reigns is winning this Sunday. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roman is going to overcome the odds on Sunday now. Those massive odds. :vince5

On a serious note, I like them eliminating him early. The crowd will be really in to this now.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Big Match John" ????

Oh FFS Vince stop feeding this gay shit to Cole..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BEAT CENA'S ASS, ROLLINS!!!

TO A PULP!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

All setting up for the underdog story Sunday :cole


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was Seth's revenge for Roman eliminating him from the Rumble :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Roman should've been like "MOTHERFUCKER!"*


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

John looks like giant sour apple jolly rancher.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

ANother fucking ad break.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

When is the last time Reigns was pinned cleanly in a singles match?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol

Also, ANOTHER FUCKING COMMERCIAL.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

another ad break lol


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I sure hope "BIG MATCH JOHN" can deliver!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

And COME ON SETH BEAT CENA!!!! :mark:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Wait, so did Rollins just beat Reigns clean as a fucking whistle?


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

really hope Rollins just beats everyone in this gauntlet match. Time for him to really get a big push since he is back healthy and ready to go. Beats Cena and Reigns in 1 night that would be huge.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good that Rollins picked up the win there, he benefits from the momentum.

Now go ahead and crush Fruity Pebbles Rollins :mark


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Reigns winning the EC is almost guaranteed, so I guess it's nice he's out of this gauntlet match early at least. 

Plus I doubt Vince wanted to have Cena/Reigns square off on Raw.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm actually really enjoying this for opening RAW. It's different. If only the commercials fucked off.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Wait, so did Rollins just beat Reigns clean as a fucking whistle?


It's not gonna matter.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Why is everyone acting so surprised Reigns lost. Dude really doesn’t win all the often anymore, at least not how he used to


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This Gauntlet match will take the first 2 hours lol


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

FITZ said:


> When is the last time Reigns was pinned cleanly in a singles match?


might have been when he faced Finn on Finn first night on Raw.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

FITZ said:


> When is the last time Reigns was pinned cleanly in a singles match?


I don't know but I bet that HGH/Steroid thread ends up assuming Reigns is being punished for it secretly. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm praying everyone in the chamber just takes turns hitting their finishers on Reigns and they eliminate him, similar to how Cena was eliminated in the one Edge snuck into. But knowing Reigns he'd probably just kick out after being hit by all 6 guys finishers in the biggest no sell of all time.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> All setting up for the underdog story Sunday :cole


"The first one eliminated on Raw, to the last man standing tonight! The CHAMBER is now THE BIG DOG'S YARD!" :cole


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Awareness said:


> BIG DICK JOHNSON


Corrected


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The (Iron)MAN not being the first one eliminated :woo

Now we get to see Seth Rollins vs John Cena :mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm OK with Rollins taking the IC title from Miz, while Reigns is UC champ.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The constant ads suck, I don't often watch live...

But hey, Roman got pinned!

... He's "getting his win back" on Sunday.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

OMG! Rollins defeated Reigns.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Gauntlet matches are so weird when not being used to purposely screw over a wrestler. Using it to determine the order of the Elimination Chamber is something Vince would have done to mess with Rock or Austin, having HHH be the final opponent to ensure his pod was the last to open.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> "The first one eliminated on Raw, to the last man standing tonight! The CHAMBER is now THE BIG DOG'S YARD!" :cole


Omg. I threw up a little. So right tho...


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> This Gauntlet match will take the first 2 hours lol


be interested in to see how this does In the ratings.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Gantlet is off to a really bad start. Hope it improved from here on out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins taking Cena out as soon as Cena hit the ring had me howling.

:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So the EC PPV only has 1 singles match I think...weird.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SpikeDudley said:


> Why is everyone acting so surprised Reigns lost. Dude really doesn’t win all the often anymore, at least not how he used to


We're surprised because Rollins actually beat Roman clean. You say he doesn't win all that often anymore, but like 99% of them times they weren't clean finishes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cena eliminates Rollins and then Balor eliminates Cena is my guess.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That grown man fighting with other grown men over a Cena shirt :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

These fucking restholds, dude.

Resthold *ad break* Resthold.

Would be so much better if the pace was quicker like towards the end of Reigns/Rollins


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Trophies said:


> So the EC PPV only has 1 singles match I think...weird.


More will be announced.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> We're surprised because Rollins actually beat Roman clean. You say he doesn't win all that often anymore, but like 99% of them times they weren't clean finishes.


This, he's constantly protected to look strong even in defeat.

For him to straight up lose with no fuckery, no weapons, no nothing.. Just eat a pin. Is super rare


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wait did John just make this a last man standing match? :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cena looks really in the motions ever since he's been back. Like he just doesn't want to be there at all.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This mach is stalling


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RESPEK.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965760395687292928


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A N O T H E R C O M M E R C I A L


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yo these constant commercials, this shit is worse then the NFL when it comes to commercials.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Cena looks really in the motions ever since he's been back. Like he just doesn't want to be there at all.


Yep, he could leave for all I care to be honest.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

They're really gonna go til the 9:00 hour in one match. :maury

I usually DVR it and watch later. The struggle is real.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

SETH ROLLINS needs FOOD, BADLY. 

Sorry, all these Gauntlet references took a toll.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So is it just me or is Cena heeling it up again here?

Weird.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Another fucking AD? 

The pacing of this shit is kiling what could be good. Just make the matches higher energy but shorter.. This shit is dragging out entirely too long.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Last week and this week have been worse than usual with the number of commercial breaks. Truly awful.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MONDAY NIGHT COMMERCIALS.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Reigns losing first just cemented he's winning on Sunday, cause he lost first it'll make it so much more shocking when he defeats them all inside the chamber:vince5


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> It's not gonna matter.


How many guys have clean wins against Reigns?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Therapy said:


> This, he's constantly protected to look strong even in defeat.
> 
> For him to straight up lose with no fuckery, no weapons, no nothing.. Just eat a pin. Is super rare


It's so awesome that Rollins is the one that bests Reigns more so than anyone else.. besides BRAUN.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

3 adds in 40 minutes lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Last week and this week have been worse than usual with the number of commercial breaks. Truly awful.


At this rate they will need to make RAW four hours long :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Have we EVER gone an entire hour of Raw with just matches and no promos or other bullshit? :lol


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

How long is this match gonna go for? 
:con2


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Cena looks really in the motions ever since he's been back. Like he just doesn't want to be there at all.


He got a taste of that Hollywood Part-time life.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Last week and this week have been worse than usual with the number of commercial breaks. Truly awful.


This is why I don't really watch Live anymore. Sometimes it's not even that the show is bad, the frequency of the commercial breaks is just too fucking much. Swear it doesn't feel like you're back for 5 minutes before another set.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Okay the ad breaks are out of control. This is the last one that I can tolerate, I'm tuning out, will catch the clips on youtube


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Cena eliminates Rollins and then Balor eliminates Cena is my guess.


 50-50 booking, no one gets over :trolldog


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Have we EVER gone an entire hour of Raw with just matches and no promos or other bullshit? :lol


Yeah the RAW from a couple of weeks ago was practically only matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> At this rate they will need to make RAW four hours long :lol


Don't even type that into existence.

:vince5 would do it


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

FFS, ref clearly telling Cena more ads coming up.
Cena hits 3 belly to belly suplexes, goes for the pin.
Cole: CAN ROLLINS GET BACK INTO THIS MATCH??!
Ads.

I hate that WWE’s TV matches are so formulaic. Whatever happened to “anything can happen in the WWE”?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Did John seriously spend 5 straight minutes watching Rollins get up?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> BEAT CENA'S ASS, ROLLINS!!!
> 
> TO A PULP!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

If you want to know how WWE could stretch B PPVs to 4 Hours, this is your answer.
Minute long headlocks in a Gauntlet match, fuck right off!

This match is like Chinese water drip torture. And FIVE competitors left!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That ugly ass stunner :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cena feels like just another guy now.

That Superman aura is long gone.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That was Seth's revenge for Roman eliminating him from the Rumble :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That modified 'stunner.'

:lmao


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Coach is AWFUL on commentary


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Even Coach just said Cena doesn't look like he's putting much energy into it, only for Cole to quickly jump on it :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Don't even type that into existence.
> 
> :vince5 would do it


"3 hours is too laborious" :vince5


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Cena has been gradually acting more heelish in his matches lately.. Might we finally see the turn soon?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm already bored, they should have done a 6 way elimination match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena working kinda heelish


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They really want to build Reigns as the WM challenger outta nowhere, right?

Again, FUCK OFF!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth showing dat fire.

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This match is very slow.

The moment I type that, Seth got fired up.

BTW I'm loving this ironman side of Seth coming out again :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> That ugly ass stunner :lol


It was soooo fucking terrible.. OMG.. It was so bad it was good.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was the whitest thing I've ever seen Cena do. He should never shadow box again lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

We're getting Douche Cena. I actually like Douche Cena.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

So Raw is one long match tonight.
It's funny how anyone could wonder why casuals don't watch anymore.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

The longer this match goes that crowd is gonna turn very quickly, and very badly.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Seth Rollins would make a great Sting or Casey Jones character.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Maybe i missed it but does the winner of this gauntlet match win anything?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This is actually a really damn good match imo. given the story both men are telling.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cena actually looked legit annoyed that Seth got back in the ring there. How dare he not stay down and let you win Cena lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That stunner looks like an RKO :lol


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

another ad break lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That 5 ad breaks now. :ha


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

C O M M E R C I A L 

B R E A K


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm sick of Cena acting 'heelish'.

Just turn the motherfucker Heel already.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ad number 5. WOOOO.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is this gauntlet gonna take up the entirety of RAW?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


> It was soooo fucking terrible.. OMG.. It was so bad it was good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

4 adds in 47 minutes :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

-XERO- said:


>


Have a written like because WF 8 my button. :grin2:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Ad number 5. WOOOO.


We should have a competition on guess how many ad's there will be tonight.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Maybe i missed it but does the winner of this gauntlet match win anything?


Bragging rights. 

Not that it means fuck all, because Reigns got eliminated first and will be winning.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Rollins selling in this gauntlet has been fantastic.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

The One Man Gang said:


> The longer this match goes that crowd is gonna turn very quickly, and very badly.


I miss the days where raw was used to sell the ppvs by having awesome promos and character work and make you want to watch the matches on ppv.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So the entire midcard is just taking the night off then?

Oh and let me guess the womens tag match is main eventing i just fucking know it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins wrestling for 45+ minutes :banderas


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They really want Rollins to rest? What the hell is this. Ad mania. :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> We should have a competition on guess how many ad's there will be tonight.



15


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Someone has to be our ad counter tonight.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> That was the whitest thing I've ever seen Cena do. He should never shadow box again lol


almost looked like he was about to do the cabbage patch bryan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nearly an hour in to RAW & only on the second match-up. :lol

Is :braun just going to squash everyone or something in quick fashion?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Maybe i missed it but does the winner of this gauntlet match win anything?


TONS OF MOMENTUM HEADING INTO CHAMBER! :cole


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> 15


17.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

A damn hour for the opening match? :taker What fuckery is this?


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

whats up with cole and coach....maybe its just me.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

God this is bad television.


----------



## Perfect Eleven (Nov 3, 2017)

An hour long match with absolutely nothing at stake. Great booking.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Bragging rights.
> 
> Not that it means fuck all, because Reigns got eliminated first and will be winning.


Lol so Rollins is killing himself, going through 6 of the top guys on Raw just so he can have bragging rights? Lol thats so fucking dumb, yeah kill yourself and possibly get injured fighting through 6 guys right before the chamber match, very smart.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I love the story they are building with Rollins here. I love they chose him to be the Iron Man of this Gauntlet. He's been on point all night for me. Honestly not that bothered what happens now, was chuffed to see him pin Reigns clean.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

wtf is this shit?


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Well, either Cena was genuinely pissed at Seth there, or Cena’s acting has stepped up about 4 notches.

Looked like Seth was asking to get his breath and Cena was genuinely being a dick, telling the ref to tell Seth to get up, shouting that there are others waiting to come out to wrestle ... and even running round the ring to show he’s not tired.

And now, back from break and they’re still standing doing nothing.
WTF is this match!?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol so Rollins is killing himself, going through 6 of the top guys on Raw just so he can have bragging rights? Lol thats so fucking dumb, yeah kill yourself and possibly get injured fighting through 6 guys right before the chamber match, very smart.


At least he has a good excuse for not winning on Sunday. :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Do you even realize this fucking tripe is gonna be longer than the actual Royal Rumble match?

Who the HELL is booking this?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Was Cena just staring at Rollins during the entire commercial break?? lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Cena should have won by now honestly. Makes him look bad that he cant put Seth away after Seth's been out there for so long.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

What the fuck....way too long


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd died


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins being built up as the WWE's new iron man baybay!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When was the last time RAW had a full hour of straight-up wrestling?

This is so weird. :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Did the reverse the script for tonight getting the 3rd hour first


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

This crowd died really quick..


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This is honestly so dumb lol, they have killed the crowd


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match is way longer than I expected.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Perfect Eleven said:


> An hour long match with absolutely nothing at stake. Great booking.


Exactly. This is a TV show for gods sake. WTF are we watching?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wish the Roman vs Seth match was longer than this one lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Seth's selling tonight is :banderas

Honestly the best seller on RAW for me.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Seth Rollins would make a great Sting or Casey Jones character.


seths character is from the next triple h tobe the next wwe vigilante ala sting..


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

What the actual fuck are we watching?


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Thankfully, it’s almost ad time again.
Jesus, this match.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Crowd booing they beat the 10 count. :ha


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This has largely been really good storytelling imo. but this match is now probably too long in the tooth. Crowd is asleep


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This Gauntlet should have been for who comes out last in the Chamber. At least it would have had some stakes to it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Couldn't they have at least put something at stake in this match? Like the winner comes out 2nd to last? Its just retarded absolutely nothing is to gain by winning this hour long match, nothing.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I guess if there is any point to this match, it will be to make Rollins set a record for longest time in a RAW match.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

WOW. My first Monday night off in god knows how many years and this is what I get?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow, I don't think I've ever seen Seth use a submission.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

It's 1.55am and I am watching a pointless 2 hour long match with no stakes and I'm presuming no character development. 
This is supposed to be a TV show.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:rollins tonight :mark: :mark:

A fucking Crossface.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

FUGGGGGGGGGGG I thought Seth had it there!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mannn, I cringed when Rollins counted that AA. I don't want him fucking up his knee again.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I can excuse Rollins getting a little sloppy. Dudes been working his ass off for an hour now..


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

has Rollins used a crossface?


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

STAY DOWN ROLLINS YOU DICKHEAD PLEASE


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Cena should have won by now honestly. Makes him look bad that he cant put Seth away after Seth's been out there for so long.


And that is what is wrong with gauntlet matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit.

:lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Seth has been wrestling for a straight hour. Jesus christ. Fucking workhorse.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth could def do an ironman match.


----------



## Perfect Eleven (Nov 3, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This Gauntlet should have been for who comes out last in the Chamber. At least it would have had some stakes to it.



They already had that match (Elias won) but you're right. Even making it "winner comes out of the Chamber second-last" would at least give the match some meaning.

Instead we're here watching guys almost kill themselves for "pride" when they realistically would save all of their energy for the championship match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Seth has been wrestling for a straight hour. Jesus christ. Fucking workhorse.


Crossfit Jesus


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cole acting shocked that Rollins kicked out of a move everyone kicks out. Fucking moron.


----------



## GiltiatheDarkNight (Nov 21, 2016)

"Creative" needs to learn moderation with their booking.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't have the attention span for this bollocks, goodnight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

FUGG OFF CENA! 

JUST EAT THE PIN DAMMIT!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Okay, I don't give a fuck.

As a Seth fan, this is fucking awesome. :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Listen to that crowd for Rollins :mark, but all know Cena is winning and killing the crowd.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why are they doing this on a Raw before a PPV with a similat maych? This is fucking stupid... an hour long match already that buries the money match. Way to fucking go WWE.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fucking Cena doesn't even wait till the last second.. Asshole gets out exactly at 2


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh, fuck you, Cole.

He really needs to listen to some old JR tapes. You do NOT have to SCREAM EVERY LINE OF COMMENTARY.
Idiot. How fucking annoying.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

damn, this is as long as a new japan match. cena's making up for all the time he's missed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

All this match is is just one big excuse for Rollins losing on Sunday, meanwhile Reigns was eliminated first and took the least amount of damage so it makes sense he wins on Sunday.

Also if anyone thinks they're gonna have Seth defeat both FOTC's in one match they're delusional.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok. NOW im into this! GO SETH!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Though they somewhat lost the crowd, there is zero denying the incredible ring conditioning of Rollins. I feel like a broken record saying that but goodness. Guy is like a wrestling energizer bunny


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I swear to god if Seth pinned both Reigns & Cena cleanly back to back. It's not going to happen, but that'd be like a wet dream.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

WHY????


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Cena is gonna lose his mind in a minute cos he can't beat Seth :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Watch Rollins get counted out


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Perfect Eleven said:


> They already had that match (Elias won) but you're right. Even making it "winner comes out of the Chamber second-last" would at least give the match some meaning.
> 
> Instead we're here watching guys almost kill themselves for "pride" when they realistically would save all of their energy for the championship match.


If Elias and Miz are smart, they get themselves counted out. That's what a smart heel would do.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Did half the roster no-show Raw tonight?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Braun squashes whoever is next right?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth gave Cena an AA :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHAT?! NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FUGG YOU CENA!!! FUGG OFF YOU BASTARD!!!!!!!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

officially a classic


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HOLY FUCK I WOULD OF MARKED OUT IF HE BEAT HIM WITH THE AA, HELL IM MARKING OUT NOW...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He's still fucking fighting back :mark:


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

WWE has definitely given up


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

:mark :mark


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Good match


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

End. This. Match. 

Jesus fuck.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

COME ON!!!!! Seth deserves to win this after all this effort.

And Cole STFU, who cares if Cena does that move :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That would've been a great finish


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Seth is definitely the second best wrestler in the company after AJ imo.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Fuck yeah, Seth.
Fuck. Yeah.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"JOHN CENA DOES THAT NOT SETH ROLLINS" Lol wtf Cole? that sounded dumb as fuck.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

ROLLINS IS A GOD


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So Cena/Rollins 2 at Wrestlemania...?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm incredibly impressed with Seth tonight. Regardless of what you think of this Gauntlet. This guy has been wrestling for over an hour on Free TV.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

ROLLINS


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!

Rollins wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THIS
IS
AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! CURBSTOMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Seth beating both Super Cena and Super Roman clean in one night :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

CURB STOMP! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE RESURRECTION OF SETH FUCKING ROLLINS :mark:


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

This is a great match.

Rollins is REBORN.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I like that little combo Seth has that leads into the Curb Stomp.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

GO SETH!!!!!!!!!! :mark:

Roman and Cena in the same night?! Has hell frozen over? :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow, Rollins just eliminated both Reigns and Cena back to back, CLEAN.

You can't deny that they're high on him.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Seth Rollings is burning it down!!!! In a figurative sense, obviously.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Holy crap that was awesome.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Seth "The Iron Man" Rollins! :mark:

What is at stake in this gauntlet? Bout to watch KU/OU so I won't find out I guess.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

"Let's bore over half our audience for an hour, confirm to casuals they are right to not watch and also why not make Cena look like shit"


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT :mark: :mark:

HE JUST BEAT REIGNS AND CENA CLEAN :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, Rollins won a lot of people over tonight


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins beats Cena.:mark: 

Thought for sure Cena would win. Good match.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Wait...rollins just beat reigns and Cena clean? Dafaq?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

A greater feat than being Austin and Rock in the same night. Kayfabe wise anyways.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Seth is back baybay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

When I grow up, I want to have good stamina like Seth.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Seth has to be setting an American record for longest wrestling performance on national television no? (obviously, regionally you have olden days of massive broadways, locally televised matches that went 90 minutes in the 70s alongside some indies, etc.)


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Elias comes out...crowd dies.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Seth having a night for the ages :mark:

Good day to be a Rollins fan.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Elias vs. Rollins

Stop, you're supposed to be family.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins beating Roman Reigns and John Cena cleanly in the same night :banderas

Rollins wrestling for over an hour :banderas

This is indeed Monday Night Rawlins :Cocky


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Seth still going.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Holy shit, did the last 10 minutes or so really pick up! Rollins is fucking incredible. Even with all those rest holds and stuff, it's still hard to set that kind of pace after 50 minutes of wrestling.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

fuck yes. This is how you bring someone back from the dead. I hope this gauntlet match is the whole show and Rollins beats everyone!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

When you beat Roman and Cena back to back


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

They booked Rollins like a fucking STAR tonight.
All I need now is HEAT on Elias with Elias pinning dirty Seth


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, Seth's long performance has to closing in on some kind of record, right?

This is amazing. This dude is fucking amazing.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Well if one things comes out of this night is that Rollins is back as Legit top guy. Well deserved.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Can say he beat the 2 golden boys in 1 night. Quite the achievement for young Seth :applause


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This Gauntlet has been :meh overall, but Seth's performance has carried it. I'm so glad I stayed up to see him beat Cena & Reigns. Regardless of what happens, this is a great moment in his career.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That crossfit paying off for Rollins 

Reminds me when he wrestled Cena and Sting back to back at Night of Champions 2015. By the end Rollins looked like he could go for another hour.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So Seth probably eliminated first on Sunday? That seems like how WWE does things lately. And can people now stop with the "super Cena" and "Cena never loses" crap? IM not even a Cena fan but the guy works his ass off in there and puts guys over now. He actually loses more than he should. And they made him look bad tonight.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

COME ON, SETH!!! I haven't marked out in quite sometime. COME ON, SETH!!!

Was so happy seeing Seth going all the way. If this lasted for 3 hours, it would be amazing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

But its pretty obvious now Braun is gonna pin Seth, no way they let Seth go over Reigns, Cena and Braun. I can see See Seth beating Elias, but he aint going over Braun.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is so fucking weird man.. There is rocket up the asses pushes, then there is what Vince is doing to Rollins right now.. This is beyond a push.. Vince RARELY gives someone this kind of honor.. This is history book material..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What's going to be soooo awesome about this is Seth is going to be built back up and heel Ambrose is going to come and try break him back down. 

We're in for a hell of a Rollins/Ambrose feud this year!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Excuses from Cena.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Man Rollins really needed this performance tonight. Wrestling for over an hour and beating Reigns and Cena cleanly back to back and both being good matches shows. Hopefully The Man is back.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm not watching Raw at the moment but I know whats going on from this thread and twitter.

Rollins beating Roman and Cena clean back to back has me grinning so goddamn much, you can't wipe the smile off my face.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Holy shit, did the last 10 minutes or so really pick up! Rollins is fucking incredible. Even with all those rest holds and stuff, it's still hard to set that kind of pace after 50 minutes of wrestling.


Remember too, Kevin Nash said Shawn in his prime was usually 225, occasionally even 230. Seth is just a hair smaller, so Seth himself is probably 215ish with alot of muscle. The man isn't Rey Mysterio out there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> But its pretty obvious now Braun is gonna pin Seth, no way they let Seth go over Reigns, Cena and Braun. I can see See Seth beating Elias, but he aint going over Braun.


Braun is wining this for sure.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Cena already making excuses for his loss before Rollins even finishes the match.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Beat Reigns and Cena in the same night!

Bragging rights for life.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

That Cena promo?????


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah this babyface fire Rollins is showing = Ambrose coming back earlier than expected to fuck him up at the Chamber.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Interviews during a match? :kobelol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Longest opening of RAW EVER. But I'm alright with it. Rollins is doing fucking work tonight. My man been in the ring over an hour. I'd be so fucking dead :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This would be a great set-up for a Cena Heel turn, if there was any time to do it. Down on his luck, just lost cleanly to Seth & will lose the Chamber.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm gonna predict that Seth beats Elias, then Finn beats Seth, cos part of me thinks they're leading to something with them....


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Elias should only be wrestling in pay off matches and title matches he has conned his way into. He shouldn't be used in random matches like this without using his gimmick. It's a waste.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

why are there a million posts in this thread about the crowd being dead? they've been hot all night, and the wrestling has been great. this is must see tv// rollins has been in the ring for 70 f'n minutes. no time to complain.


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

I forgot how good Rollins can be. He has been in purgatory for some time. 

He should ironman through Elias, Miz and Balor, but come up short against Braun at the end. If this match has no meaning, at least showcase Rollins and have him look like a stamina favorite going into Sunday


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965767341723156480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965765873058369536


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DAT ovation for my boy Rollins!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Never realized Elias was this bad in the ring :lmao


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn...... Hell of a fucking streak...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

All of that for Rollins to lose to.............Elias. This company.:no:


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This would be a great set-up for a Cena Heel turn, if there was any time to do it. Down on his luck, just lost cleanly to Seth & will lose the Chamber.



I think this is how they somehow set up the Undertaker match. Even though I'd rather see heel Cena put over Balor or Seth or another younger guy without a match at WM.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great applause for Rollins.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WHAAAAAT???? They let Elias pin Rollins? Seems kinda anticlimactic, would have been better for the monster Braun to come out and be the one to do it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Elias getting the rub & heel heat. I'll take it.

Seth wrestled for over an hour and beat fucking Reigns & Cena clean. I'll fucking take it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

And Seth drifts away...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great job, Seth.

:mark:

Over an hour.

:trips8


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

yawn....


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Absolutely hats off to Rollins 65 minutes (and that seems light to me) at a good clip, always there for the feed, springed up for big, athletic spots and premium selling! One of the best physical performances Ive seen in some time in the biz.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ahhh, rollins was made again tonight, but it could've been truly career defining if he went another hour.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

totally forgot about the Miz


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok, I was wrong :lol

But at least Seth only lost to Elias after over an hour, not too bad. Seth was the MVP no doubt and I'm so proud of him :mark:


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh, Elias has bad ribs and Finn's finisher involves targeting the ribs. 

Whoops, spoilers.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Elias getting the rub & heel heat. I'll take it.
> 
> Seth wrestled for over an hour and beat fucking Reigns & Cena clean. I'll fucking take it.


This.. Good heel rub for Elias...


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Elias with that HEAT RUB if they book it right.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Terrific performance by Rollins, mad props!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Seth pinning Roman and Cena clean back to back whilst putting on an epic ironman display is legit one of the greatest Raw moments in history.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Elias getting the rub & heel heat. I'll take it.
> 
> Seth wrestled for over an hour and beat fucking Reigns & Cena clean. I'll fucking take it.


Meh kinda lame to be honest.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This standing ovation & applause from the crowd for Seth :banderas

Tonight is what could take him to new levels as a babyface. He's been over regardless, but that was awesome.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I am glad Seth lasted in the match so long!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor eliminates Elias and Miz and loses to Braun.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alot seem to think Ambrose is coming back as a heel to fuck over Rollins setting up a WM match for them, which i would love, but what would be his reasoning? I can't see why Ambrose would be randomly pissed at Rollins.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Happy with seeing Elias get the Rollins rub. Right guy to build up.

But goddamn, my boy Seth with an incredible performance. Don't even give a fuck about the rest of the gauntlet match.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Alright, so I just tuned in. Has this Gauntlet match been going on the entire show?


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

as good as they had rollins beating reigns and cena they take it all away with that anti-climatic end with Elias. 

Rollins should have beatin everyone and than when he is absolutely dead and than Braun is the last guy. Braun hits 1 power slam and pins him no problem.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Meh kinda lame to be honest.


Beating Cena & Reigns clean is lame? That's a literal wet dream for any Seth fan. Nobody expected that tonight. 

Unless you were referring to the Elias part, kind of anticlimactic, but I'm okay with it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Well I see now why all the ads.. They really gave Rollins/Cena a lot of time to tell the story of Rollins pinning Cena.. I gotta give them credit there. They built a buffer to let the Cena/Rollins match really play out uninterrupted at the end


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Did the WWE just correctly book someone in a loss? :O


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RockOfJericho said:


> Alright, so I just tuned in. Has this Gauntlet match been going on the entire show?


Yes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> Meh kinda lame to be honest.


How though?! You beat Roman and Cena back to back clean. He was in the ring for over an hour and was tremendous throughout. I thought it was perfectly booked. Not to mention that ovation Rollins got after Elias eliminated him.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh and to the folks who tried to argue that Seth would/could never beat Roman clean, thats TWICE now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Alot seem to think Ambrose is coming back as a heel to fuck over Rollins setting up a WM match for them, which i would love, but what would be his reasoning? I can't see why Ambrose would be randomly pissed at Rollins.


Maybe for teaming up with Jordan? Losing the tag titles?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Beating Cena & Reigns clean is lame? That's a literal wet dream for any Seth fan. Nobody expected that tonight.
> 
> Unless you were referring to the Elias part, kind of anticlimactic, but I'm okay with it.


Elias part, just random.

Should have been Braun.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nobody is gonna remember Seth lost to Elias. They're gonna remember he pinned Roman & Cena in the same night.


----------



## Perfect Eleven (Nov 3, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This would be a great set-up for a Cena Heel turn, if there was any time to do it. Down on his luck, just lost cleanly to Seth & will lose the Chamber.



Cena having to choose between doing whatever it takes to make history, and staying true to "doing the right thing" by being the face of WWE. it's actually a great dramatic struggle, and Cena's a decent enough performer to pull it off.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> How though?! You beat Roman and Cena back to back clean. He was in the ring for over an hour and was tremendous throughout. I thought it was perfectly booked. Not to mention that ovation Rollins got after Elias eliminated him.


This.. As much as I'd like to see Rollins wrestle for 2hrs straight we all knew it wasn't happening. .Elias getting the heel heat rub by getting the pin was perfectly booked.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> How though?! You beat Roman and Cena back to back clean. He was in the ring for over an hour and was tremendous throughout. I thought it was perfectly booked. Not to mention that ovation Rollins got after Elias eliminated him.


Elias pinning him was so anticlimactic, should have been Braun.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Rollins vs Brock at Mania please. I'd back that main event forever.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RockOfJericho said:


> Alright, so I just tuned in. Has this Gauntlet match been going on the entire show?


 Yes, nothing worthwhile though and has dragged on just for the sake of going 2 hrs.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Heel To Face said:


> as good as they had rollins beating reigns and cena they take it all away with that anti-climatic end with Elias.
> 
> Rollins should have beatin everyone and than when he is absolutely dead and than Braun is the last guy. Braun hits 1 power slam and pins him no problem.


Thats exactly how it should have went down, now the crowd could give a shit less about the rest of the gauntlet match. The most interesting exciting thing about this match was Rollins somehow lasting and beating everyone, now thats gone and everyone knwos Braun is winning.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

70 minutes of awesomeness.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Arby's ads make me not want to go there. Ads should make me want to go there not the opposite.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Seth Rollins needs to win the 2019 Royal Rumble.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Therapy said:


> This.. As much as I'd like to see Rollins wrestle for 2hrs straight we all knew it wasn't happening. .Elias getting the heel heat rub by getting the pin was perfectly booked.


I'd argue too when Braun comes out, you know the other wrestler has to make motion around him. As endless as Rollins' gas tank is, feeding up and down for Braun after at very least 65 minutes of a good clip when you are around 215 lbs and well muscled would be torturous.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"I guess that's something.."

Come on Seth. :lol


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Alot seem to think Ambrose is coming back as a heel to fuck over Rollins setting up a WM match for them, which i would love, but what would be his reasoning? I can't see why Ambrose would be randomly pissed at Rollins.


Seth hurt Dean with his suicide dive.The kayfabe injury started from there and then they put heat on Joe with the backstage segment.
Seth has replaced Dean with an annoying geek and they won the tag team championships.
Seth talks about he wants Raw to be all about him like he has forgotten Dean is his partner.
Seth talks like being a single competitor is his new priority now
Seth had this amazing night where has defeated Cena and Reigns.
All this while Dean was at home jacking off with his left hand because the right arm is fucked up.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Arby's ads make me not want to go there. Ads should make me want to go there not the opposite.


I agree It's a very weird commercial lol, Couldn't even go there if I wanted to though, they demolished our Arbys a few years ago and built a Starbucks


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Alot seem to think Ambrose is coming back as a heel to fuck over Rollins setting up a WM match for them, which i would love, but what would be his reasoning? I can't see why Ambrose would be randomly pissed at Rollins.


Friendly competitive fire that they needs to stole the show from roman..for that to happen one must leave raw


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Seth Rollins needs to win the 2019 Royal Rumble.


Would be good if he does.


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

Heel To Face said:


> as good as they had rollins beating reigns and cena they take it all away with that anti-climatic end with Elias.
> 
> Rollins should have beatin everyone and than when he is absolutely dead and than Braun is the last guy. Braun hits 1 power slam and pins him no problem.


Exactly. They could have taken a shorcut with Miz by having Miz count himself out as a smart heel move of preserving energy for the chamber while Rollins looks like a stamina workhorse favorite going over the other 4 clean only to be slain by Braun.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

i am admittedly a work rate guy but this is too much hahah


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

WE WANT STROWMAN :braun :braun


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> 70 minutes of awesomeness.


and will not mean a damn thing when he does not win the chamber and Reigns Will.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How it should go down is Dean returns on Sunday to fuck over Reigns, and have Seth win and go on to face Brock in a David vs Goliath WM main event. Dean's reasoning for fucking over Reigns would be easily explained, just say he's tired of Reigns getting the WM main events and being handed everything. 

The story kinda writes itself, Dean being pissed at Seth doesn't make a whole lot of sense, what just for losing those tag title? lame.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Are these promos filmed right after the match? They are pretty good promos. They are sweaty and look like they have wrestled. I always thought that they filmed the promos hours before so they could edit out botches and refilm if they need to.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

crowd is now shitting on this match lol.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Man, did the Gauntlet match deflated after Seth's elimination. It just shows you the weigh Seth has on the match.

Elias vs. Finn is kinda boring. Seth was amazing on how much is he gonna last. :/


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

We gotta admit though, this is going on way too long.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They are really putting Rollins over in commentary, good too see


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> and will not mean a damn thing when he does not win the chamber and Reigns Will.


Yeah, pinning the two top guys back to back clean means nothing.


70 MINUTES OF AWESOMENESS!!!


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Braun is winning the chamber and facing Brock!

I am not sure but the time frame with Ambrose. But I think we are getting a shield 3 way at mania!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL if this match goes any longer the only matches we are gonna get are this one and the womens one.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The fucking sounds that little runt Balor makes all of the time are horrible.
:Out


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> We gotta admit though, this is going on way too long.


Yeah, it's long as fuck. I can't remember a RAW episode that had a straight wrestling match last this long. Must be a long time.


----------



## Perfect Eleven (Nov 3, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> How it should go down is Dean returns on Sunday to fuck over Reigns, and have Seth win and go on to face Brock in a David vs Goliath WM main event. Dean's reasoning for fucking over Reigns would be easily explained, just say he's tired of Reigns getting the WM main events and being handed everything.
> 
> The story kinda writes itself, Dean being pissed at Seth doesn't make a whole lot of sense, what just for losing those tag title? lame.


Dean would instantly be the biggest face in WWE


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love Finn but now Seth is gone from this gauntlet, I don't care as much :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"I'll just watch this Gauntlet and go to bed."

It's nearly 2:30am.

HURRY THE FUCK UP :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, it's long as fuck. I can't remember a RAW episode that had a straight wrestling match last this long. Must be a long time.


I'm kinda getting bored now :lmao

Watch this go to 10 and be 2 hours long lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Would be good if he does.


The 2019 Rollins Rumble where he wins from #1


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, it's long as fuck. I can't remember a RAW episode that had a straight wrestling match last this long. Must be a long time.


They said earlier that the only other match in RAW history was a Ironman match with Trips and this match has gone on longer then that one now.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

come on people you already know deep down Cena going to win the EC... don't kid yourself WWE fanboys


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Guys, as a TV show you gotta admit this is really bad. Forget about you liking the wrestling. This is straight up bad TV.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love Finn but now Seth is gone from this gauntlet, I don't care as much :lol


Yeah, now that Seth's angle is over, the rest of this just feels meh :lol


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Yeah, pinning the two top guys back to back clean means nothing.
> 
> 
> 70 MINUTES OF AWESOMENESS!!!


I agree that Seth did put on a very good perforamce tonight and he deserves to go to face Brock at Mania but we know Vince is not going to change his plans and Reigns will still win the chamber and go on to win the title making this win for Seth worthless pretty much like Seth said himself in his back stage interview.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> How it should go down is Dean returns on Sunday to fuck over Reigns, and have Seth win and go on to face Brock in a David vs Goliath WM main event. Dean's reasoning for fucking over Reigns would be easily explained, just say he's tired of Reigns getting the WM main events and being handed everything.
> 
> The story kinda writes itself, Dean being pissed at Seth doesn't make a whole lot of sense, what just for losing those tag title? lame.


That's an ass pull of a storyline, especially for you to then go and say him being at Seth make no sense.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

XOmega said:


> come on people you already know deep down Cena going to win the EC... don't kid yourself WWE fanboys


Someone else say's differently


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not much to look forward to now in this gauntlet match. Braun should just come out and win this as no doubt he will and end this.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

The ratings are gonna plummet the 3rd hour, everyone's totally spent after this.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

To quote Jim Cornette, I'm having a birthday during this match.

How can you book a match that takes TWO FUCKING HOURS, with NOTHING at stake?
Why would I watch the PPV now? It's the same, only shorter.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Alot seem to think Ambrose is coming back as a heel to fuck over Rollins setting up a WM match for them, which i would love, but what would be his reasoning? I can't see why Ambrose would be randomly pissed at Rollins.


Maybe they could say that Ambrose feels like he should be in Seth's place or that he blames Seth for him getting hurt and making him miss Wrestlemania if he isn't there. Maybe he could be mad about losing the Tag Team Titles.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> I'm kinda getting bored now :lmao
> 
> Watch this go to 10 and be 2 hours long lol


Seth getting eliminated has naturally deflated the crowd after that performance. :braun will wake them up. I expect him to go ham when he comes out.


----------



## Perfect Eleven (Nov 3, 2017)

After Rollins eliminated Cena, Strowman should have come out, crushed Rollins, and run through the rest of the guys. Elias and Miz should have gotten themselves counted out on purpose, and Finn would have put on a valiant effort, but ultimately lost in a David vs. Goliath match-up. 

The longer this match goes, the less impact Seth's performance has.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

What the hell is the point of this match in a GO HOME show taking up half of Raw so far? Wow so bad.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> That's an ass pull of a storyline, especially for you to then go and say him being at Seth make no sense.


The reasoning why sounds like one of these posters actually true feelings towards Reigns 


lol dean randomly turns on reigns because he gets too many moments in WM....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has anyone else thought about the fact this match is longer than the Rumble? :lol Like, wow.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Perfect Eleven said:


> Dean would instantly be the biggest face in WWE


He could still be booked as a heel, WWE gives no fuck about crowd reaction these days, just have him go psycho on Reigns and do dastardly heel shit, who cares if he's cheered?

Gotta say it would be more entertaining for him to fuck over Rollins and be a demented heel again thats hated, but i'd really just love to see Rollins win the EC and defeat Lesnar at WM.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Balor does as many slingblades as Roman does clotheslines in matches.


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

djpiccalo said:


> Guys, as a TV show you gotta admit this is really bad. Forget about you liking the wrestling. This is straight up bad TV.


I disagree. As someone one who gets bored easily with straight wrestling, Im enjoying this gauntlet and think it's been booked great so far, with many telling great stories(Balor, Rollins, Cena). Great post match interviews as well.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Honestly, if Finn is going to be the Last Man Standing replacing Seth, I'm going to be annoyed.

Seth is more awesome than Finn. Gimme Seth anytime than Finn.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really doubt Dean is returning on Sunday. I don't think he's healed enough yet :lol


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Strategize said:


> The ratings are gonna plummet the 3rd hour, everyone's totally spent after this.


I bet the fans have already checked out and I will not be shocked to see this raw be one of the lowest rated raw in histoy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

XOmega said:


> The reasoning why sounds like one of these posters actually true feelings towards Reigns
> 
> 
> lol dean randomly turns on reigns because he gets too many moments in WM....


That's all it is, it would just be random for anybody who isn't already a Miz type of heel.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

They can literally tout Rollins beating Reigns and Cena clean in one night while wrestling for 70 minutes at a good pace for the rest of Rollins' career people. This performance was career-defining. He is going to be okay without gold for awhile.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Dante's Inferno should include enduring Miz matches as one of the circles of Hell.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Why would Ambrose turn on Rollins? Keep it simple. Ambrose comes back and says "Ok Im back and ready to get our tag titles back" Then you have Rollins say that he's gonna be concentrating on his singles career now so he's not interested in that. Or something like that. Ambrose acts fine with it, but convinces Rollins to tag with him one more time that night, and then turns on him at the end of the match. Saying something like "You think you're better without me?!"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Does Miz realise if he wins this, he has to face a fresh Braun? :lol


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

MusicReignsWrestling said:


> Honestly, if Finn is going to be the Last Man Standing replacing Seth, I'm going to be annoyed.
> 
> Seth is more awesome than Finn. Gimme Seth anytime than Finn.


Finn is boring...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So how many of you are gonna go to bed after this match and not watch the women?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> That's an ass pull of a storyline, especially for you to then go and say him being at Seth make no sense.


At least with that way Rollins gets to go to WM and defeat Lesnar, i'll take it. 

Plus its not that big of a wtf for Dean to hate Reigns, Dean's constantly given the short end of the stick and has never had a WM moment, whereas Reigns has been handed like 3 straight WM main events.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

End this match already. I'm ready for some :braun :braun :braun


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> So how many of you are gonna go to bed after this match and not watch the women?


:ajhi

I should already be in bed. I was only intending on watching an hour, but this Gauntlet is taking FOREVER. :lol

I hope I actually wake up for Work tomorrow ops


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Only watching Raw for BRAUNNNNN hurry the fuck up.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :ajhi
> 
> I should already be in bed. I was only intending on watching an hour, but this Gauntlet is taking FOREVER. :lol
> 
> I hope I actually wake up for Work tomorrow ops


I would get the fuck off my notebook and hop on my TV for AJ Lee but we know that isn't happening rofl


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Why would Ambrose turn on Rollins? Keep it simple. Ambrose comes back and says "Ok Im back and ready to get our tag titles back" Then you have Rollins say that he's gonna be concentrating on his singles career now so he's not interested in that. Or something like that. Ambrose acts fine with it, but convinces Rollins to tag with him one more time that night, and then turns on him at the end of the match. Saying something like "You think you're better without me?!"


Am I missing something here? I see everyone talking about when Dean returns but the last I heard he's not slated to return until later in the Summer at the very earliest. More concerned on who he's gonna face at Mania.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Dolph Ziggler with those commercial endorsements #100


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MusicReignsWrestling said:


> Seth is more awesome than Finn. Gimme Seth anytime than Finn.


Rollins is better than Balor in every aspect.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Does Miz realise if he wins this, he has to face a fresh Braun? :lol


Good point but we all know Miz ain't beating Finn tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

XOmega said:


> The reasoning why sounds like one of these posters actually true feelings towards Reigns
> 
> 
> lol dean randomly turns on reigns because he gets too many moments in WM....


Who gives a shit would you rather have Reigns go on to main event yet another WM in a predictable title match or have Rollins face Brock?

I'll take a thin half assed reasoning for Ambrose attacking Reigns if it means Rollins is the one to go to WM and defeat Lesnar.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Vince: EVERYONE! Tonight the 7 men in the Elimination Chamber main event will have a Gauntlet Match that will take up over 2/3 of the broadcast!

The Rest Of The Roster: The Fuck did you just say?!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Am I missing something here? I see everyone talking about when Dean returns but the last I heard he's not slated to return until later in the Summer at the very earliest. More concerned on who he's gonna face at Mania.


Oh I have no idea when he's coming back, I'm just throwing out a way that he could turn on Seth. lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm still predicting Balor turns heel on Seth after Seth eliminates him at the Chamber. Wrestlemania, Ironman vs Ironman.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Agree with a few others - it sounds like a good match (I ain't watching) but why in the fuck is a 75+ minute match (complete with 60 min performance from one of the competitors) taking place on free TV one week before the PPV and the match they're actually fucking promoting? 
With all the injuries they've had?
So close to Wrestlemania?
Especially a match inundated with their fucking commercial fetish?
With fuck all at stake?

Yes yes it's a good match blah blah. Unfortunately, this will all be forgotten inside six weeks.

Only one reason for this, because they wanted something else *HISTORIC* for the sake of it.

Hats off to Rollins though, jesus. Dude needs a raise.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> Vince: EVERYONE! Tonight the 7 men in the Elimination Chamber main event will have a Gauntlet Match that will take up over 2/3 of the broadcast!
> 
> The Rest Of The Roster: The Fuck did you just say?!


In all honesty these seven guys probably combine to take up half of every Raw anyway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can we all agree this has been the strangest RAW in years? :lol


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins is better than Balor in every aspect.


The Gauntlet is now unwatchable now that Balor took Rollins' place. 

I stopped watching the match ever since he took his place. Have you noticed the portion between Roman Reigns, John Cena and Seth segments were much better than it is now? It shows you how much are stars are these three are compared to the rest. These three could create amazing drama.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Why do these morons even WANT to last long in this match? Get yourself counted out, so that you stay fresh for sunday, instead of beating yourself into an injury!

I'm baffled by the utter lack of psychology and logic.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Who gives a shit would you rather have Reigns go on to main event yet another WM in a predictable title match or have Rollins face Brock?
> 
> I'll take a thin half assed reasoning for Ambrose attacking Reigns if it means Rollins is the one to go to WM and defeat Lesnar.



Well, first of all, I don't give a fuck who headlines WM because I'm not a fanboy of wwe but of wrestling I just said the storyline sounds stupid.

Even though if I booked it I would pick rollins vs lesnar then anyone else in the EC

But realisticlyI think Vince is going with Cena....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Am I missing something here? I see everyone talking about when Dean returns but the last I heard he's not slated to return until later in the Summer at the very earliest. More concerned on who he's gonna face at Mania.


It could be a work and isn't suppose to miss as much time as the WWE said? I remember early last when Braun had an elbow injury and was suppose to miss a real ong time, and came back in 3 months. Could be another case of that.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Can Vince tell the ref in his earpiece for Finn to fix his hair?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Looking through some WWE match length stats out of curiosity, I see All-American Bob Backlund and Greg Valentine went over an hour in 1979. That match had to be brutal to watch. Outside of Valentine bleeding, I wouldn't be surprised if that match centered around a half hour of dull arm work leading to Backlund's armbar slam as a highspot.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Can we all agree this has been the strangest RAW in years? :lol


A 2 hour match :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Reigns eliminated first and Braun to come out last, of course the two guys with shit stamina gets the easy night.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Why do these morons even WANT to last long in this match? Get yourself counted out, so that you stay fresh for sunday, instead of beating yourself into an injury!
> 
> I'm baffled by the utter lack of psychology and logic.


Logic and WWE in the same sentence doesn't belong.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

I've Never watched a so long Gauntlet Match. It's me or anybody else is getting bored?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> At least with that way Rollins gets to go to WM and defeat Lesnar, i'll take it.
> 
> Plus its not that big of a wtf for Dean to hate Reigns, Dean's constantly given the short end of the stick and has never had a WM moment, whereas Reigns has been handed like 3 straight WM main events.


But that makes no sense as a storyline. You know deep down "Reigns gets opportunities and I don't, so I'm mad" would be a crappy way to turn Dean heel. Hell it's not even going to get him booed, that's how crappy of a reason for a turn it would be.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

You know I used to be one of the ones that bitched we didn't get enough wrestling on RAW, but this is a little extreme lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Honestly, Miz is pretty boring as an in ring competitor.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Women competing in a Multi Tag match after this :lmao

The crowd is going to be dead.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

This show has fucking sucked, imagine if every single one of them seriously got injured before that ppv, what a complete cluster fuck of a company


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Miz about to get destroyed :ti


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Braun needs to kill Miz in like 3 seconds, fucking end this already lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

This match ended when Rollins was eliminated :draper2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Who booked this to waste 2 fucking hours? Can they be fired please?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Good point but we all know Miz ain't beating Finn tonight.


Ooops. :grin2:


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Props to Rollins and all for putting on an hour+ performance. But if I was in that crowd I'd be pretty pissed. 

Almost 2 hours for a meaningless match to start the show. :bunk


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

They really should have made this the match where the winner gets to enter the chamber last, instead of blowing that stipulation on a triple threat a few weeks back. 

At least then this match would have meaning.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL it just occurred to him that Braun is coming out next :lol


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Miz about to run away through the crowd. Miztoruage gets destroyed in his place


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

Miz pinning Balor? Ok I'm out.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

IT'S TIME :braun


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Rollins lasting so long and enduring so much made Balor look like shit in comparison who barely beat an injured Elias and couldn't endure 1 finisher from The Miz.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That pop for Braun


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

For the first time in nearly 2 hours, I'm interested because it's time for Monday Night :braun


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

This is one of the worst RAW's I've ever seen.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wonder if they are still doing Braun vs Miz for the IC Title?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Miz's reaction to BRAUN was hilarious. LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat speed for a big man


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, almost 2 straight hours of pure wrestling!

If Raw ends right at the 2 hr mark tonight, it would be perfect.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:ha

That was great!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Miz... could not outrun a man.... who is 100 to 150 pounds heavier than him.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> It could be a work and isn't suppose to miss as much time as the WWE said? I remember early last when Braun had an elbow injury and was suppose to miss a real ong time, and came back in 3 months. Could be another case of that.


I wish lol, unfortunately I think Dean is gone until at least Summerslam.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What a shit raw. One match should never take up 2 hours of Raw. Any fucking wonder this shit company struggles?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Braun & Seth got some massive pops tonight. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Braun runs a lot faster than your average big man :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> This is one of the worst RAW's I've ever seen.


I see this at least once a week lol.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Finally, the only reason to watch WWE, BRAUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> But that makes no sense as a storyline. You know deep down "Reigns gets opportunities and I don't, so I'm mad" would be a crappy way to turn Dean heel. Hell it's not even going to get him booed, that's how crappy of a reason for a turn it would be.


Oh but it would so much of a better reason for Dean to turn heel cause Seth lost those shitty red Raw tag titles? or was forced to team with Jordan while he was out?

Name any reason you want but odds are its gonna be half assed and thin for Dean to FINALLY turn heel and betray one of his brothers over.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I wonder if they are still doing Braun vs Miz for the IC Title?


God I hope not.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Can't believe I actually turned on an actual live episode of Raw.

This Gauntlet match works better than Nyquil.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I agree It's a very weird commercial lol, Couldn't even go there if I wanted to though, they demolished our Arbys a few years ago and built a Starbucks


I am not alone lol! I don't think I have ever been to Arby's, but I am sorry yours got shut down. I don't drink coffee so I've never had Starbucks.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

I like how every page has like three posts saying how this Raw is the worst one they ever seen and another three posts by people absolutely loving it


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Braun & Seth got some massive pops tonight. Awesome stuff.


My favorite two guys on the show. I can dig it :eva2


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> The Miz... could not outrun a man.... who is 100 to 150 pounds heavier than him.


That's not a slight on Miz though, did you see how fast Braun was moving? Dude is an absolute freak.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I need a piss, I need to go to bed, it's nearly 3am.

This match is still going on.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Making the match last 2 hours makes Rollins 1 hour in the match not as cool.

Nia and that man voice.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

That was the worst Woo of all time


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This Facebook shit is still fucking going on?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

JDP2016 said:


> The Miz... could not outrun a man.... who is 100 to 150 pounds heavier than him.


doesn't mean a thing if you area great athlete. There are 300 Ibs + guys that can out run running backs in short bursts.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Not a fan of 2 hr matches, I hope they never do this again.

All of them were standard WWE matches.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh I hope Braun gets Axel & Bo as well :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

No wonder Reigns was out first.
Dude would need an oxygen tent at the 40 minute mark at Rollins' pace.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just end it, BRAUNNNN


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> I see this at least once a week lol.


He isn’t wrong. I enjoy great wrestling, but this match is all wrong. Not only does it fail to actually protect the mobey match, but it takes time away from other storylines to build.

This is one of the biggest failures I have ever seen. It is stupid booking 101.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh but it would so much of a better reason for Dean to turn heel cause Seth lost those shitty red Raw tag titles? or was forced to team with Jordan while he was out?
> 
> Name any reason you want but odds are its gonna be half assed and thin for Dean to FINALLY turn heel and betray one of his brothers over.


I mean him being salty Rollins so easily traded Jason Jordan for him or just being a cunt because he never really forgave him for the first turn makes a lot more kayfabe sense than "Reigns gets opportunities and I a fellow grand slam champion don't". Plus Reigns isn't like enough to get Ambrose booed.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh god they might do a hr long 5 man for SD in the go home... Fuck...

That said a hr long isn't that bad.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SpikeDudley said:


> I like how every page has like three posts saying how this Raw is the worst one they ever seen and another three posts by people absolutely loving it


It's something different, which is interesting. We've never had straight wrestling for this long. This match is going on far too long at this point, but I'm still buzzed about Seth's performance tonight. Naturally I'm biased on my thoughts as a fan of Seth. No match should go this long IMO.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Has Braun Strowman been pinned besides Reigns at Fastlane and Lesnar at SummerSlam?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WWE going old school. Interviews during the match and a prodominately wrestling based show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So what does this win do for Braun exactly? Hooray he entered last and beat the Miz, big fucking deal.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That dropkick :braun


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Miz still overly safe. I hate the way he bumps as to avoid and real contact.. He's like Alexa


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

They really should have let the women go first. The crowd is gonna be soooooooooo dead for them.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Will they add any other matches for the PPV?

Only 3 lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> That dropkick :braun



Still better then a Cena dropkick


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah they are doing Balor vs Miz for the IC title at Mania.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why is Miz lasting so long against Braun?


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

SpikeDudley said:


> I like how every page has like three posts saying how this Raw is the worst one they ever seen and another three posts by people absolutely loving it


Well That gauntlet match can be divided into half:
Before Balor came out = Love it
After Balor came out = hate it

The energy and excitment changed once Rollins got eliminated.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

End this fucking match already. Christ.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Michael Cole is fricking awful.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Christ this company


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE GAUNTLET MATCH IS FINALLY OVER


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

It's finally over.

** 1/2 match overall, just 6 standard WWE style matches.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Finally. Fucking train wreck.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

SpikeDudley said:


> That was the worst Woo of all time


Better then charlotte's strut


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First hour was fantastic.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jesus christ. That match went on for so fucking long. :lol

That really did nothing for Braun, not sure why Miz lasted so long against him.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Rollins stole the show.. The match was over when he was eliminated.. He was also, not even counting the time frame, the only one who really worked his match. Everyone else just went through the motions.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Two hour match, damn.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

1hr 54min after going on the air, the gauntlet match is (mercifully) over.

If I wanted to watch never ending meaningless wrestling matches I wouldn't be watching a supposed sports entertainment company.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> First hour was fantastic.


That performance from Seth might be one of my favourite moments in RAW history. Seriously. You couldn't ask for more as a fan of a Wrestler.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

That match went downhill when Rollins got eliminated and it shouldn't of lasted for nearly 2 hours but still enjoyable


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Beastie Boy, lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BRAUN, I love ya big fella, but don't ever call Lesnar, Beasty Boy EVER....AGAIN.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

YOU HEAR ME BEASTIE BOY :braun


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO the way Miz just reappeared like that :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I fucking love Braun :HA :HA


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Loved Braun's promo. That's how you build shit.

WM34 *must* feature :braun vs (c):brock in the main event.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> Will they add any other matches for the PPV?
> 
> Only 3 lol


 2 hour long ECs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I like the Miz, but Braun deserves better than the Miz at Mania


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bo Dallas with that D-Von-like sell.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else getting tired of Braun destroying people for like 15 minutes straight after every match? Its not that entertaining watching him hit 30 powerslams.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

So is anyone actually watching the Women's match?

I don't know about you guys, but I'm mentally drained. Time for bed. :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I love :braun


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Beastie Boy? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun should be your FOTC. Not fucking Reigns.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

God his finisher is lame...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Braun is SO OVER. Man, he really should be the one going over Brock at Mania. Fuck Vince.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Hogan could've drawn some serious cash with Braun that is for sure


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Braun needs to be in the main event.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

WWE overdoing stuff as usual.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> So is anyone actually watching the Women's match?
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but I'm mentally drained. Time for bed. :lol


I have nothing to do and off tomorrow. I'm a glutten for punishment and going to suffer till the end


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BRAUN needs a better finisher. 

I feel these multiple end of the match finishers would be more exciting if he did the Jack Hammer or a Last Ride/Batista Bomb, etc.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This drawn out stuff with Braun is stale, I am bored of it already.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Asuka :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn, a 6 woman tag match.............. fpalm


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Braun Strowman needs win EC and arrive to WM. Strowman VS Lesnar... this match needs a stipulation.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

all i keep seeing is stuff about a two hour match, what happened?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> So is anyone actually watching the Women's match?
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but I'm mentally drained. Time for bed. :lol


I got nothing else to do tonight so what the hell.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965782841035440128


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> So is anyone actually watching the Women's match?
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but I'm mentally drained. Time for bed. :lol



I've made it this far, mine as well finish the show.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Did Double J sell off all he owned to Vince or something?!


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

About time for Braun to graduate from the running power slam finisher. Someone with his power and athletic ability needs something with more omph


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why did Cole say "believe it or not, its the road to Wrestlemania"? :lol I think we know it is lol.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*NEVER DREW A DIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why did Cole say "believe it or not, its the road to Wrestlemania"? :lol I think we know it is lol.


Because with how bad the programming has been after the Rumble people probably forgot


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> He isn’t wrong. I enjoy great wrestling, but this match is all wrong. Not only does it fail to actually protect the mobey match, but it takes time away from other storylines to build.
> 
> This is one of the biggest failures I have ever seen. It is stupid booking 101.


There is no money match. They could broadcast 7 rabbits napping in their cages and it wouldn't draw one Network subscription more or less.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, to the background RAW goes...


----------



## adubmac (Mar 12, 2005)

This was so much better than a traditional Raw


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> This drawn out stuff with Braun is stale, I am bored of it already.


 Wish they'd put the title on him already.

This is pointless.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

To breakdown this Gauntlet match in 3 parts:

Seth Rollins 1st part was outstanding and show-stealer
Finn Balor 2nd par was unwatchable bore
Braun Strowman part got me back to watching again but not as awesome as Seth.

Seth Rollins was, truly, the man!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

XOmega said:


> God his finisher is lame...


Yeah really when you think about it it is really lame, and the impact sucks half the time. 

Imo he should use the Baldo Bomb


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE blurring out "piss" are you fucking serious?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I feel the same way about Jeff Jarrett being inducted to the WWF Hall Of Fame that I did about Rikishi.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No mention of his WCW World or US title accomplishments. Playing that old garbage Jarrett song instead of the atttitude era Jarrett song. :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> all i keep seeing is stuff about a two hour match, what happened?


Assuming serious, there was a two-hour gauntlet with the EC competitors, in which Seth Rollins put on a hell of a performance, wrestling 70 consecutive minutes of it at a strong clip and always there for the feed/big power spots. It was a hell of an endurance display and he beat Reigns/Cena back-to back

Afterwards, the next 50 minutes dragged out to total two hours, in which Braun closed the deal, pinning Miz.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is a weak class.

'With My Baby' was a bop though.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Beastie Boy? :lol


Yeah, wtf! Coach is better than Booker, but he's still coming out with some weird cringey shit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Endure a shit 2 hours... rewarded by Asuka boring me? This last couple weeks is trying to tell me something about my life.....


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

I might be the only person noticing this cole only references Corey....


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The thought that Braun is taking backseat to that afterthought, average samoan hack is so sad.

Braun is even a better promo, goddamn!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

If Nia wins, it will be a triple threat for either women's title?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> all i keep seeing is stuff about a two hour match, what happened?



Jeff Jarrett got announced as a member of HOF
The 7 men in the EC match had a guantlet match. Seth went over Roman and Cena in the first two matches lasting over an hour

Hell Frooze Over


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Did Double J sell off all he owned to Vince or something?!


I think about many years to compete against McMahon Family on wrestling business as Entrepeneur finally he said himself: "If you can't with enemy, join it."


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Headliner said:


> No mention of his WCW World or US title accomplishments. Playing that old garbage Jarrett song instead of the atttitude era Jarrett song. :lol


Everyone wants to forget those. Russo was out of his god damn mind to book Jarrett to even sniff the world championship let alone win it multiple times


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Yeah, wtf! Coach is better than Booker, but he's still coming out with some weird cringey shit.


Ummm. Braun said that.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This is a weak class.
> 
> 'With My Baby' was a bop though.


I don't even get why Ivory is there.. Sure, 3 time Divas champion, but that isn't exactly saying a lot considering the era. I had to wiki her to remember anything significant she actually did.

Which wasn't much of anything.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I am surprised Jeff Jarrett is going into the Hall Of Fame. Congrats to Jeff Jarrett!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Demolition119 said:


> Everyone wants to forget those. Russo was out of his god damn mind to book Jarrett to even sniff the world championship let alone win it multiple times


That's not really the point though. If someone is going into the HOF, you want to highlight all of their accomplishments in order to maximize their legacy in the video package.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Demolition119 said:


> Everyone wants to forget those. Russo was out of his god damn mind to book Jarrett to even sniff the world championship let alone win it multiple times


What, because Booker T and DDP were so awesome?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> Endure a shit 2 hours... rewarded by Asuka boring me? This last couple weeks is trying to tell me something about my life.....


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Cringeworthy


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> No mention of his WCW World or US title accomplishments. Playing that old garbage Jarrett song instead of the atttitude era Jarrett song. :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Point! Take a shot if you're still not unconscious!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Please keep the mic away from Asuka.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Ummm. Braun said that.


Oh, I didn't catch that :lol Coach repeated it saying, "I bet that Beastie Boy is at home watching." At least that explains where it came from.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

raw is broken english!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sounds like she has marbles in her mouth, please don't make her do promos anymore.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ASUKA talking.... make your weakness your strength I guess.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TAKE AWAY THE MIC NOW.. TAKE IT AWAY FROM HER GOD DAMMIT SHE HAS KIDS!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Holy fuck that was embarrassing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

See Vince this is why not everyone needs to cut promos. But no go ahead and keep having her cut long winded promos with her horrible broken English that hurts her character.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

:lol Keep talking Asuka.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Please keep the mic away from Asuka.


Why do they insist on them(Nakamura and Auska) talking in English....

well then again most people in the crowd prob only knows one language....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck they letting Auska speak this long for?

Nia came in all kinds of awkward with the white scrunchy :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, Nia definitely isn't winning on Sunday :lol


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> What, because Booker T and DDP were so awesome?


I give you Booker who they tried to push as a Rock clone , but DDP was still over. Also at least with Booker they were trying to build up a young star with athletic ability.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This is a weak class.
> 
> 'With My Baby' was a bop though.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Don't blame Asuka. Blame creative for doing that. She tried her best.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

She's never faced someone like Nia Jax? I just love how they act as if NXT never existed.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I swear to God WWE is so clueless when it comes to getting people over. Asuka clearly struggles speaking English, so why the hell would you do a lengthy in ring interview?!?!? Common sense, drives me nuts. You play to talents strengths.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they panicked with Asuka's god awful promo and sent Nia out there half ready with her hair tied up and shit lol.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Demolition119 said:


> I give you Booker who they tried to push as a Rock clone , but DDP was still over. Also at least with Booker they were trying to build up a young star with athletic ability.


but don't forget Booker was natural over with WWE fans when hhh used the golden shovel...

unless you exclusively talking about his wcw days.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Time to inflate this unlikeable sore loser bitch


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Less is more WWE. 

It was charming hearing Asuka speak a few words. But having her do long promos is only going to damage her character and turn her into a joke to the fans.


----------



## Perfect Eleven (Nov 3, 2017)

"Hey you know those two Japanese wrestlers we have? Their English isn't very good, right? How about if we have them perform Shakespearean monologues? It'll be great, goddamn it!" 
-Vince McMahon, probably


----------



## GiltiatheDarkNight (Nov 21, 2016)

I love Asuka so much but Jesus Fuck they need to have her talk as little as possible. Also why the fuck is Nia sneak attacking people? She's better off just running up to their face.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

God I am so not looking forward to Rousey being around..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh it's Ronda, so I don't care.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

P Thriller said:


> I swear to God WWE is so clueless when it comes to getting people over. Asuka clearly struggles speaking English, so why the hell would you do a lengthy in ring interview?!?!? Common sense, drives me nuts. You play to talents strengths.


Cause Vince thinks everyone has to be the same and everyone has to cut promos.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I could swear Nia got fatter.

Someone should tell her that with her weight, all those leg drops will get her back in worse shape than Hogan's at 50.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

XOmega said:


> but don't forget booker was natural over with wwe when hhh used the golden shovel...


Most definitely, I was talking about his initial out of nowhere WcW push.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I thought I got rid of this bitch when she left MMA...Sigh.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

These Rousey hype videos are only airing 2 weeks too damn late :wut


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Imagine having to remember and recite a scripted promo in a foreign language... who thought that was a good idea.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

No, no one has been buzzing.. This thing has flopped bad..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yaaaas @ Kendrick training her
Giving her all the Eva Marie moves.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Do wrestling fans actually care about Rousey? I feel that the mainstream media cares more about her signing than the fans


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

It is really hard to learn a new language. It annoys me that people want to crap on Asuka when she is trying to learn and get better. Imagine trying to cut a promo in a language you are not used to. Same goes for Nakamura.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Therapy said:


> No, no one has been buzzing.. This thing has flopped bad..


Exactly. No one has been talking about it. After the Royal Rumble the media stopped caring. ESPN only reported it because of the partnership with WWE.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

GiltiatheDarkNight said:


> I love Asuka so much but Jesus Fuck they need to have her talk as little as possible. Also why the fuck is Nia sneak attacking people? She's better off just running up to their face.


Japanese people can pronounce some words very well because the sounds are close to the ones they use in japanese but a lot of word are made with sounds that don't even exist in japanese. (well her english is still better than 90% of french people...we suck so much at that)

Oh and the fact that Jax attacked her means that Asuka will win (it's always like that and it was the same in nxt)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate that WWE is acting like everybody loves Ronda and wants to see her :lol


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

P Thriller said:


> I swear to God WWE is so clueless when it comes to getting people over. Asuka clearly struggles speaking English, so why the hell would you do a lengthy in ring interview?!?!? Common sense, drives me nuts. You play to talents strengths.


So vince can use an excuse to tell them "see this is why I didn't want to push" "insert name"


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

Demolition119 said:


> I give you Booker who they tried to push as a Rock clone , but DDP was still over. Also at least with Booker they were trying to build up a young star with athletic ability.


You mean HHH going over clean at Mania 19 was to get Booker over?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Beckeysha said:


> Jeff Jarrett got announced as a member of HOF
> The 7 men in the EC match had a guantlet match. Seth went over Roman and Cena in the first two matches lasting over an hour
> 
> Hell Frooze Over


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

I will use the Rowdy break to talk about Asuka and Nia Segment.

I see Asuka is learning very well english. But Nia is bored. She only attaked Asuka with one Samoan Drop and Three Leg Drops. Nia Jax is big, but she is not a monster, at least a not credible one.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Demolition119 said:


> I give you Booker who they tried to push as a Rock clone , but DDP was still over. Also at least with Booker they were trying to build up a young star with athletic ability.


Young star?
Booker T was a spry 36 at the time, and 2 years older than Jeff ...!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Do wrestling fans actually care about Rousey? I feel that the mainstream media cares more about her signing than the fans


Nope.. If she wasn't such a cunt this would work out better.. But she has a history of being an egotistical bitch and a sore loser. Her allure didn't go away just because she lost twice..

Her allure went away because how piss poorly she handled the loses.. Went into depression and disappeared and talked to no one. Depression isn't a laughing matter but when you have someone who was a big of a bitch, egotistical and bought into her own hype.. Fuck her.. Go cry moar..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It is really hard to learn a new language. It annoys me that people want to crap on Asuka when she is trying to learn and get better. Imagine trying to cut a promo in a language you are not used to. Same goes for Nakamura.


Its mainly Vince peoples crapping on for putting her in that situation more than Asuka herself.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Do wrestling fans actually care about Rousey? I feel that the mainstream media cares more about her signing than the fans


I do as an MMA fan. But I think wrestling fans right now are taking it just as bad and as personal as MMA fans took the Punk to UFC news. She pretty much has to have a great showing with in her first few match or she's going to get it for a while.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Theres 40 minutes left, they really just gonna give us the Gauntlet match and the Womens match? lol...


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Am I the only one who was bored to hell by that gauntlet match? They put on a good performance and all but the whole thing made no sense from the beginning. Why would any of them want to compete in a match like that 6 days before the chamber? They were fighting like a lot was on the line and there was literally nothing at stake. I just had no real reason to get behind it... Plus main roster matches are so formulaic.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Oh and the fact that Jax attacked her means that Asuka will win (it's always like that and it was the same in nxt)


That's not what he was asking. He wants to know why a woman, as big as Nia, is sneak attacking people. A woman of her size should be confronting people face to face.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It is really hard to learn a new language. It annoys me that people want to crap on Asuka when she is trying to learn and get better. Imagine trying to cut a promo in a language you are not used to. Same goes for Nakamura.


It is hard to learn a new language, but it's not to much to ask that a performer know the language when doing TV.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, I think the 6 woman is main eventing tonight...


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

Caught a small glimpse of Asuka's nipple


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Nia is bad at everything she does. Can't even do a beat down convincingly.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh yeah The Bar are a thing that exists :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Beckeysha said:


> You mean HHH going over clean at Mania 19 was to get Booker over?


We are talking about WCW, before HHH, when wrestling was still worth watching.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It is really hard to learn a new language. It annoys me that people want to crap on Asuka when she is trying to learn and get better. Imagine trying to cut a promo in a language you are not used to. Same goes for Nakamura.


It's more of a dig at WWE/Vince for having Asuka and Nakamura do long promos when they aren't and have never been good at doing them in English. Asuka was effective in NXT doing short obnoxious promos and mocking her opponents. Nakamura doesn't and shouldn't have to say shit because he's got it like that.

Some people just shouldn't speak for long periods of time. Jeff Hardy is another one and homeboy is from this country.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965765724865269760
:mj4


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Beckeysha said:


> You mean HHH going over clean at Mania 19 was to get Booker over?


You and me are talking about 2 different things. I was replying to a post about Booker T's "I am the Rock's clone" run when WcW was in its final moments.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

They are gonna make this a match at EC :lmao


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

JDP2016 said:


> That's not what he was asking. He wants to know why a woman, as big as Nia, is sneak attacking people. A woman of her size should be confronting people face to face.


Because WWE booking is nonsensical and thinks heels always have to be cowardly. Also because they aren't sure what they want to do with Nia. She's pretty much toast on Sunday though. :sk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Damm Dana!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I do as an MMA fan. But I think wrestling fans right now are taking it just as bad and as personal as MMA fans took the Punk to UFC news. She pretty much has to have a great showing with in her first few match or she's going to get it for a while.



I don't think that's the reason at all, I mean I guess it could be part of it. For me though I know how she is going to be booked as this dominate force at the expense of the entire roster and I'm just not down for it, imo her contract can't expire fast enough.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Every week since her tits almost escaped on live TV they cover up Danas titties even more.. Now it's to the point they just put a regular shirt on her..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear if feels like WWE has had the same guys with their titles for ages, Miz with the IC Title, The Bar with the Tag titles, Bliss with the Womens Title and Brock with the Universal Title. God damn thats getting stale seeing the same fuckers with the titles all the fucking time.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

JDP2016 said:


> That's not what he was asking. He wants to know why a woman, as big as Nia, is sneak attacking people. A woman of her size should be confronting people face to face.


I was not replying to someone (I think)


----------



## NotJustTheTrainGuy (Jan 2, 2018)

So first they said if Nia beat Asuka on Sunday, the Raw women's match would be a triple threat. Nia would be in the match, and the second challenger would either be Asuka or someone else (if Asuka went after the Smackdown title). OK, that made some sense and seemed to walk back the premise that Asuka was presumptively challenging for the Raw title -- though why not just make it Nia versus the champion if Asuka bailed?

Then they showed the PPV graphic and said if Nia beat Asuka, both of them would be in a triple threat match for one of the women's titles. So Nia would be forced to jump to Smackdown with Asuka? WTF.

It's obvious Asuka is winning on Sunday and none of this will matter, but some logic and consistency would be nice.

Also, after watching that training package I hope Rousey doesn't wrestle barefoot.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> I don't think that's the reason at all, I mean I guess it could be part of it. For me though I know how she is going to be booked as this dominate force at the expense of the entire roster and I'm just not down for it, imo her contract can't expire fast enough.


Asuka literally did that to the whole NXT roster and currently everyone on the main roster....everyone here loves her.


----------



## Perfect Eleven (Nov 3, 2017)

Haha, I guess Cole didn't get the memo about not using Apollo's last name...


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I hate that WWE is acting like everybody loves Ronda and wants to see her :lol


Well, I like her a little, and am willing to give her a shot. I'm a big fan of MMA, so really enjoyed watching her in the UFC. But her losses really turned me off her, not because she lost, but her attitude towards it all. She refused to talk about MMA after her first loss, went on a complete media blackout in the lead up to her return fight, and even when interviewed after signing with WWE- she clamped up and showed a good deal of bitterness about the losses a year or two after they happened.

If she handled her losses with more class, I think she'd have a lot more fans excited about this. But Ronda proved to have a very thin skin. I'm just trying to recall 2014-15 Rousey to get excited about the possibilities here in WWE.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> :lol Every week since her tits almost escaped on live TV they cover up Danas titties even more.. Now it's to the point they just put a regular shirt on her..


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Braun’s act of dishing out 5-10 running power slams every week is getting really stale really fast.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Asuka literally did that to the whole NXT roster and currently everyone on the main roster....everyone here loves her.


I can't stand Asuka and am dreading her inevitable reign, the NXT Women's division still hasn't recovered from the burial Asuka gave it.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Wwe is so bad ugh

Cesaaro slow motioned into the post. Looks incredibly fake


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why are Titus World getting that push instead of the Revival or Anderson and Gallows :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look WWE once again having guys beat the champions in a non title match just to build hype for the title match which they will lose, classic WWE booking.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The women are main eventing again? :lol


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Nicky Midss said:


> Wwe is so bad ugh


Just curious about your reasoning care to elaborate?






already have mine


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I don't think that's the reason at all, I mean I guess it could be part of it. For me though I know how she is going to be booked as this dominate force at the expense of the entire roster and I'm just not down for it, imo her contract can't expire fast enough.


So you don't like the idea that they may book someone who's a legitimate athlete and a bigger star than anybody in that division as a formidable opponent? How would you book Ronda? Because anything that doesn't have her as a force to be reckoned with seems silly.


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

JDP2016 said:


> That's not what he was asking. He wants to know why a woman, as big as Nia, is sneak attacking people. A woman of her size should be confronting people face to face.


Shes not like most girls



wkc_23 said:


> Wow, I think the 6 woman is main eventing tonight...



#MakingHistory
#WomensRevolution
#RondavsStephnowtrending


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

fucking amazon pop up. Ffs


----------



## Perfect Eleven (Nov 3, 2017)

JDP2016 said:


> The women are main eventing again? :lol


The men had a match that went literally half of the entire episode of Raw, and you're complaining about the women going on last?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So no more Apollo Crews? It's just Apollo now? fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> So you don't like the idea that they may book someone who's a legitimate athlete and a bigger star than anybody in that division as a formidable opponent? How would you book Ronda? Because anything that doesn't have her as a force to be reckoned with doesn't seems silly.


I mean I don't really care how big of a star she is, the fact that she is going to come in with like 0 wrestling experience and have a rocket strapped to her ass is what bothers me. This is why the WWE can't make stars anymore because they have all these people from the outside come in and bury their entire roster.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

NotJustTheTrainGuy said:


> So first they said if Nia beat Asuka on Sunday, the Raw women's match would be a triple threat. Nia would be in the match, and the second challenger would either be Asuka or someone else (if Asuka went after the Smackdown title). OK, that made some sense and seemed to walk back the premise that Asuka was presumptively challenging for the Raw title -- though why not just make it Nia versus the champion if Asuka bailed?
> 
> Then they showed the PPV graphic and said if Nia beat Asuka, both of them would be in a triple threat match for one of the women's titles. So Nia would be forced to jump to Smackdown with Asuka? WTF.
> 
> ...


I'm just as confused as you are about the Nia/Asuka stip. As for Ronda, she ain't wrestling barefoot. That shit ended when Rusev was barefoot and broke his foot in a match.



Mango13 said:


> I can't stand Asuka and am dreading her inevitable reign, the NXT Women's division still hasn't recovered from the burial Asuka gave it.


The RAW women's division hasn't been worth shit since Bayley's botched title win and title run. Asuka would be killing a division that had very little life to begin with.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Perfect Eleven said:


> The men had a match that went literally half of the entire episode of Raw, and you're complaining about the women going on last?


Yes. Is that okay with you?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Therapy said:


> I don't even get why Ivory is there.. Sure, 3 time Divas champion, but that isn't exactly saying a lot considering the era. I had to wiki her to remember anything significant she actually did.
> 
> Which wasn't much of anything.


Yeah Ivory being a Hall Of Famer is weird, she never had any memorable matches, or any memorable moments really. I loved how they showcased that shit squash match with Chyna at WM 17 cause it was her biggest accomplishment getting squashed at WM. 

At this point every woman that ever worked for WWE is gonna get put in the HOF, just watch The Kat get put in next year.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Cena is the odd one out in that EC photo, we got 3 shirtless guys and 3 guys in dark clothing then Cena in the middle of it with that lurid green gear :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Matt vs Bray at EC? lol haven't they had like 2 matches on Raw already where Bray defeated Matt clean?


----------



## Perfect Eleven (Nov 3, 2017)

JDP2016 said:


> Yes. Is that okay with you?


You can have whatever opinion you want, just expect to get called out on it when it's bullshit.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

JDP2016 said:


> I'm just as confused as you are about the Nia/Asuka stip. As for Ronda, she ain't wrestling barefoot. That shit ended when Rusev was barefoot and broke his foot in a match.
> 
> 
> 
> The RAW women's division hasn't been worth shit since Bayley's botched title win and title run. Asuka would be killing a division that had very little life to begin with.



WWE raw women's division was already dead you have a none talented wrestler keeping the belt hostage......that alone can keep it stale. plus most of them suck anyway.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This Matt and Bray feud is still going? why must all of Brays fueds drag on for what feels like a fucking eternity.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh hey, another Bray Wyatt "spooky" promo


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Matt Hardy hit the tanning bed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no, the same segment between Matt and Bray again.

:lmao


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Beckeysha said:


> The 7 men in the EC match had a guantlet match. Seth went over Roman and Cena in the first two matches lasting over an hour
> 
> Hell Frooze Over


Well shit... any good?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Not sure why Matt thought the Broken gimmick would work in WWE.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Man wwe wasted Bray...


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Wwe somehow ruined woken hardy lmfao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Broken Hardy has been so bad in WWE. They did it much better in TNA.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Therapy said:


> I don't even get why Ivory is there.. *Sure, 3 time Divas champion, but that isn't exactly saying a lot considering the era. *I had to wiki her to remember anything significant she actually did.
> 
> Which wasn't much of anything.


Actually it does..pretty sure She and Madusa were the only women beside Moolah to reach that number of reigns before anyone else..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol this promo is literally the only thing they know how to do with Matt and Bray, Bray and Matt have had this same back and forth promo on the tron like 4 times now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, they randomly added Matt/Bray to fill out the EC card. Geez.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still don't get why the hell Alexa is teaming with Absolution when she was just fighting them last week :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I mean I don't really care how big of a star she is, the fact that she is going to come in with like 0 wrestling experience and have a rocket strapped to her ass is what bothers me. This is why the WWE can't make stars anymore because they have all these people from the outside come in and bury their entire roster.


Well they can't make stars because wrestling isn't hot. It has nothing to do with established names winning matches against today's stars. If established names losing to new stars was such an easy star maker Bryan and the Shield guys would've increased ratings a lot. They both beat plenty of established names.

With Ronda the hope is that she can maybe get some MMA fans and women who like her to give wrestling a look. If she sucks at wrestling then fair point, but she's there to be star power. Whether they made her is irrelevant if she can bring eyes. Its no different than how the UFC still recognizes Lesnar's star power despite them not making him the star. If Rousey can bring more eyes that in turn become fans of other wrestlers or the show in general it's a success as far as signing her.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> Broken Hardy has been so bad in WWE. They did it much better in TNA.


Because matt/jeff had control over it 

wwe version is being vinced up which is like being fucked up


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I still don't get why the hell Alexa is teaming with Absolution when she was just fighting them last week :lmao


She will probably turn face tonight.

She posted a video on Twitter calling out Kurt for making her team with them.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Why the fuck is Roman the head of Black History Month when you have a roster of fucking black people? Titus gets 5 seconds, Roman hogs the whole thing.. This fucking company man..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I still don't get why the hell Alexa is teaming with Absolution when she was just fighting them last week :lmao


Because it's WWE and all heels are friends even when they hate each other. .


----------



## NotJustTheTrainGuy (Jan 2, 2018)

Every time Matt says "yaaaas" like a goat it annoys me because you know he first saw that on Twitter and didn't get it. His wannabe Jamaican accent is also cringeworthy.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Maybe we'll get lucky and this will be the end of the Bray vs Matt feud.

Who am I kidding? They'll drag it on forever since thats how all Bray feuds go. Until he either gets sick or hurt.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Why the fuck is Roman the head of Black History Month when you have a roster of fucking black people? Titus gets 5 seconds, Roman hogs the whole thing.. This fucking company man..


That's what you got from that "look us and our superstars care about black people" bull shit?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Why the fuck is Roman the head of Black History Month when you have a roster of fucking black people? Titus gets 5 seconds, Roman hogs the whole thing.. This fucking company man..


Gotta make him look strong no matter the occasion.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> So, they randomly added Matt/Bray to fill out the EC card. Geez.


Yeah the undercard for EC is looking like utter shit, Matt vs Bray for the 10th time, Titus Worldwide vs The Bar, Asuka vs Nia Jax.

The entire undercard is gonna be nothing but Raw matches, cause the chambers have all their stars in them so they're throwing random shit on the card and using jobbers and a contract signing to fill out the rest of the ppv.


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Well shit... any good?


You need only watch until Rollins gets eliminated an receives an ovation.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NotJustTheTrainGuy said:


> Every time Matt says "yaaaas" like a goat it annoys me because you know he first saw that on Twitter and didn't get it. His wannabe Jamaican accent is also cringeworthy.


Aye Matt Hardy is a black Twitter legend


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> That's what you got from that "look us and our superstars care about black people" bull shit?


If I'm going to hear about the struggles of being black in America.. Yes, I'd like to hear it from the black people who've had to actually put up with the struggles of being black in America.

Not Roman Reigns like he's some crossover Civil Rights activist.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah the undercard for EC is looking like utter shit, Matt vs Bray for the 10th time, Titus Worldwide vs The Bar, Asuka vs Nia Jax.
> 
> The entire undercard is gonna be nothing but Raw matches, cause the chambers have all their stars in them so they're throwing random shit on the card and using jobbers and a contract signing to fill out the rest of the ppv.


That's an absolutely horrendous undercard. Guess this is in part why the coming up PPV's are co-branded.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This main event.

:ha


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Sasha's turning heel on next weeks Raw


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Therapy said:


> If I'm going to hear about the struggles of being black in America.. Yes, I'd like to hear it from the black people who've had to actually put up with the struggles of being black in America.
> 
> Not Roman Reigns like he's some crossover Civil Rights activist.


Dr. King wouldn't like you judging them on the color of skin, he would want you judging on the lifelessness and disinterest it was spoke with.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Stoped watching after the gauntlet match and have been invading bases in Metal Gear Solid V, did I miss anything?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mandy and Sonya gonna get their own music Sunday or...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

One of these women should just turn heel tonight. Enough already of the Sasha/Bailey friendship.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Absolution makes me so horny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Mandy and Sonya gonna get their own music Sunday or...


Well if the rumble was anything to go by it will just be Paiges theme with a Mandy Rose and Sonya name plate on the tron.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't fucking stand Sonyas Street Fighter attire.. It's just so ridiculous.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Alexa!
:mark:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Stoped watching after the gauntlet match and have been invading bases in Metal Gear Solid V, did I miss anything?


I downloaded that 2 months ago and haven't played it yet. How is it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Stoped watching after the gauntlet match and have been invading bases in Metal Gear Solid V, did I miss anything?


They added Matt/Bray to the EC card; if that counts as something.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how this is Matt and Bray's 3rd or 4th match and its still just a regular match with no stipulation. All they have them do is wrestle 1 on 1 regular matches, not once have we gotten any creative or entertaining matches. 

All they had to do was make this an Extreme Rules match at EC and it'd be a little bit more interesting, hell put it at the Wyatt Compound, its not rocket science.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965769185019269120


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> One of these women should just turn heel tonight. Enough already of the Sasha/Bailey friendship.


Yep or send one of them to SD. They need to either be separated or pitted against each other. The friendship is doing them no favors.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm sure Corey just contradicted himself from last week, I'm sure he said Alexa was wanting to be Mickie's friend last week :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So I tuned out after the gauntlet match (really after Seth was eliminated).

Have I missed anything of significance?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Stoped watching after the gauntlet match and have been invading bases in Metal Gear Solid V, did I miss anything?


How long does it take to really get into the meat of that game? I always lose interesting during the first base I have to invade.. And I love the style, I'm a huge fan of Splinter Cell Blacklist and Asassins Creed.. So I get the whole invading bases appeal.. Just that game always seemed to not scratch the stealth itch..


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Corey dropped out of college because of Art class? :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Bayley wins the Chamber. Sasha turns heel on her on Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yep or send one of them to SD. They need to either be separated or pitted against each other. The friendship is doing them no favors.


I agree. And it appears Alexa is about to turn face soon.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> I downloaded that 2 months ago and haven't played it yet. How is it?


Terrific stealth/action gameplay with lots of options to approach missions and such. The campaign story is a let down however specially by the series standards. The multiplayer component can be fun as well.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Lets Go Bayley!!!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> So I tuned out after the gauntlet match (really after Seth was eliminated).
> 
> Have I missed anything of significance?


Same here. Came back to watch the main event. Aaaaaannnddd turning it off.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wanna bet Alexa enters last in the Chamber, she barely wrestle these days.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mandy looking amazing as usual. Damn.

:banderas


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Why are Titus World getting that push instead of the Revival or Anderson and Gallows :lol


It's Black History Month.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Wanna bet Alexa enters last in the Chamber, she barely wrestle these days.


It's seriously ridiculous the entire womens roster has to actually work a full schedule and Alexa gets to sit around looking pretty full time.. I've never seen a single wrestler so protected before...


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Legit Bald


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah as others have said Bayley ether needs to go to SDL or Sasha needs to turn heel on her, cause this friendship angle has run its course long enough and itsn't doing anything for either of them. I can only stomach Sasha smiling all happy while she watches Bayley make her entrance so many times, enough of this shit already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> It's seriously ridiculous the entire womens roster has to actually work a full schedule and Alexa gets to sit around looking pretty full time.. I've never seen a single wrestler so protected before...


Is she injured or banged-up or something?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I really wish Bayley would start slapping people back more often. It would make more sense than doing wrestling moves to someone who just pie-faced you.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> How long does it take to really get into the meat of that game? I always lose interesting during the first base I have to invade.. And I love the style, I'm a huge fan of Splinter Cell Blacklist and Asassins Creed.. So I get the whole invading bases appeal.. Just that game always seemed to not scratch the stealth itch..


The campaign is honestly longer than it should have been and low in terms of story and characterization and the are many main missions that would have been better off as side-ops (of which there are plenty). But the gameplay is tons of fun. There is an online component as well where you invade others' peoples bases in order to steal staff and resources for your own base which is what I am currently doing. It can be a fun challenge.


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I still don't get why the hell Alexa is teaming with Absolution when she was just fighting them last week :lmao





RapShepard said:


> Because it's WWE and all heels are friends even when they hate each other. .


It’s the womens revolution. All heels are friends. All babyfaces are friends. All heels and babyfaces are friends when Stephanie is on the scene to declare something about making history. It’s like kindergarten with Steph as teacher.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Terrific stealth/action gameplay with lots of options to approach missions and such. The campaign story is a let down however specially by the series standards. The multiplayer component can be fun as well.


The game story really was a major let-down.  It was much shorter than anticipated...and there was significantly less character development compared to the other Metal Gear Solid games.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial break.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Is she injured or banged-up or something?


Nope she still wrestles at house shows and in the MMC


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965769185019269120


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are they ever gonna explain to their audience why Paige never wrestles anymore and Absolution has to have other heels join them in 6 woman tags?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Nope she still wrestles at house shows and in the MMC


Then, it's really odd she barely wrestles on TV.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

GCA-FF said:


> The game story really was a major let-down.


It really was. I remember being so hyped by the trailers. But I honestly can't get enough of the gameplay.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Titus brand worldwide is getting a push because the RAW tag team scene is a fucking wasteland

Also because

TITUS BRAND

WORLDWIDE

HYYYYYYYYYPE

titus brand is awesome


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Is she injured or banged-up or something?


No. Just a shit worker getting protected.

*OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah as others have said Bayley ether needs to go to SDL or Sasha needs to turn heel on her, cause this friendship angle has run its course long enough and itsn't doing anything for either of them. I can only stomach Sasha smiling all happy while she watches Bayley make her entrance so many times, enough of this shit already.


I'm afraid it's already too late for the turn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know why, but I have a feeling Bayley might turn rather than Sasha.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So are they ever gonna explain to their audience why Paige never wrestles anymore and Absolution has to have other heels join them in 6 woman tags?


Well they announced that she was injured, they just haven't announced that her in ring career is over.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I wish WWE would get over their obsession with Bliss already, Mandy is ten times hotter and a better worker than her, put Bliss out to pasture already and replace her with Mandy. I only say this cause Bliss is only where shes at for her looks, no other reason cause she gives Vince and beaver teeth Dunn a hard on.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That barely even connected. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE's cameras catch way too many of the workers calling spots these days.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Is Bayley still on the ground?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I wish WWE would get over their obsession with Bliss already, *Mandy is ten times hotter and a better worker than her,* put Bliss out to pasture already and replace her with Mandy.


Disagree on both counts.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

we've reached the point now where the women can main event every week, and no one even seems bothered by it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sonya is so cringe-worthy.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I could watch Alexa waiting to be tagged in all night









:book


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Is she injured or banged-up or something?


I thought the same thing as well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is pretty rushed stuff.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> WWE's cameras catch way too many of the workers calling spots these days.


Their "quick cuts" don't have the timing they once had either. So many completely missed punches and kicks being shown without a camera cut to sell it. This is shit you usually only see when you go live and TV is supposed to hide it


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

And Alexa taps :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I could watch Alexa waiting to be tagged in all night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Disagree on both counts.


Theres no comparing them in the looks department, Mandy is clearly better looking, Bliss is very average and kinda nerdy looking without all the makeup and glam.

Maybe theres an argument with the in ring work but in the looks department its no contest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa tapped, so that means she retains on Sunday.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The XFL LOL sign is fantastic.. Dude sat on that all night until the main event...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Wow that was bad


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Their "quick cuts" don't have the timing they once had either. So many completely missed punches and kicks being shown without a camera cut to sell it. This is shit you usually only see when you go live and TV is supposed to hide it


Yeah, I noticed that, too. Not sure what the hell is going on with that, but they need to fix it ASAP.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sasha and Bayley.............. WTF was that?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Does anyone really cares about the Womens EC? I don't


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

And the champion is made to look like a joke again. fpalm

Worst RAW of 2018 for me. I'm not a work rate mark. I don't care about pre determined wrestling matches contested by "characters" I don't care about wrestling for absolutely zero reason for nearly 2 hours. I watch WWE for sports entertainment; characters, stories, promos and feuds which should culminate in a good, hot match on PPV. Tonight was not that night.

Hopefully Smackdown is (finally) good tomorrow night.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

So many botches


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Alexa is definitely not retaining at EC. She has zero momentum right now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Does anyone really cares about the Womens EC? I don't


Eh I kinda do, but at the same time not really lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They have Graves just randomly shout "RONDA ROUSEY!" as Raw goes off the air.

:lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Alexa is definitely not retaining at EC. She has zero momentum right now.


The title has no momentum either, that title is dead on Alexa.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Theres no comparing them in the looks department, Mandy is clearly better looking, Bliss is very average and kinda nerdy looking without all the makeup and glam.
> 
> Maybe theres an argument with the in ring work but in the looks department its no contest.


Mandy is a pretty muscular chick, I prefer Alexa's cute, innocent looking face to hers pretty easily. Mandy has a great booty though. If Alexa is average looking where-ever you live, I'm moving there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

shutupchico said:


> we've reached the point now where the women can main event every week, and no one even seems bothered by it.


The third hour is shit anyway numbers wise so why not?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> They have Graves just randomly shout "RONDA ROUSEY!" as Raw goes off the air.
> 
> :lmao


Vince was probably having an aneurysm in their headset

GOD FUCKING DAMMIT YOU CUNTS, THIS IS A GO HOME SHOW.. SELL RONDA, SELL RONDA, SELL RONDA YOU SONSABITCHES"


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Alexa is definitely not retaining at EC. She has zero momentum right now.



which is why she will win Sunday. #WWELogic


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> and a better worker than her,












Mandy was a fucking botch machine out there tonight. Legitimately looks like a deer in the headlights in the ring


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Is she injured or banged-up or something?


Do you remember back when Trish was injured for like 5 months and stayed the champion? No tv time, no explanation, nothing. She was just gone and remained champion for no reason.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow they really just gave up with the last hour huh?


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

I am the Storm said:


> Hopefully Smackdown is (finally) good tomorrow night.


What in the world would make you think it would be?? The 6 man women's main event?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> Do you remember back when Trish was injured for like 5 months and stayed the champion? No tv time, no explanation, nothing. She was just gone and remained champion for no reason.


Depends when that was. I didn't watch the entire RA era from start to finish. What year was that?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> The title has no momentum either, that title is dead on Alexa.


A heel Sasha vs Bayley Mania fued could resurrect it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena vs Elias vs Finn Balor vs The Miz vs Braun Strowman Gauntlet Match (and Rollins's incredible 65-minute performance :mark: :mark

- John Cena backstage interview

- Seth Rollins backstage interview

- Elias backstage interview

- Braun Strowman post-match interview + attacks on Miztourage


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That was a pretty terrible go home.

They need to change the layout, having an entire show of matches is getting stale fast. Promos and stories should sell you on the PPV matches, not fucking matches. I have zero interest in anything at EC because there's no stories being told, we've just gotten matches to set this shit up.

Where are the fucking angles and promos? And no backstage interviews or 30 second promos on iPhones don't count.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Alexa is definitely not retaining at EC. She has zero momentum right now.


So using that logic Reigns isn't winning the Chamber and we all know that isn't true.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Vince was probably having an aneurysm in their headset
> 
> GOD FUCKING DAMMIT YOU CUNTS, THIS IS A GO HOME SHOW.. SELL RONDA, SELL RONDA, SELL RONDA YOU SONSABITCHES"


Yup. I'd love to hear Vince in Grave's headset right there. :lol Poor, crazy bastard.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena vs Elias vs Finn Balor vs The Miz vs Braun Strowman Gauntlet Match (and Rollins's incredible 65-minute performance :mark: :mark
> 
> ...


Boo this man! Boo him!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JC00 said:


> Mandy was a fucking botch machine out there tonight. Legitimately looks like a deer in the headlights in the ring


Maybe she had a bad night tonight, probably still got the first time main roster nerves and not used to it just yet. But in her live event matches and her two NXT matches she had was better than half of Alexa's matches since shes been on the main roster.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Best parts of tonight:

3. Braun destroying Miz

2. Seth 1 hour plus performance

1.

















>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Best parts of tonight:
> 
> 3. Braun destroying Miz
> 
> ...


Sweet Lord. Are those...uh...new?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Depends when that was. I didn't watch the entire RA era from start to finish. What year was that?


I wanna say it was 04/05. I may be wrong though.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bink77 said:


> Boo this man! Boo him!


Please stop.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> I wanna say it was 04/05. I may be wrong though.


Yeah, I was definitely in and out of watching during those years. Was it as bad as it is now with Alexa, though?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> I wanna say it was 04/05. I may be wrong though.


It was in 2005.. taking out in late april/early may by Viscera and returned 4-5months later as a babyface to help Ashley Massaro handle Torrie Wilson, Candice and Victoria. I think the only thing that happened during that time was a feud between Christie Hemme and Victoria, and the Diva Search weekly competition.


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


Lmfao... Best part of Raw

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> It was in 2005.. taking out in late april/early may by Viscera and returned 4-5months later as a babyface to help Ashley Massaro handle Torrie Wilson, Candice and Victoria. I think the only thing that happened during that time was a feud between Christie Hemme and Victoria, and the Diva Search weekly competition.


I didn't get to see Trish's 2005 title run. Was she as protected/barely wrestled as much as Alexa this year?


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Yeah, I was definitely in and out of watching during those years. Was it as bad as it is now with Alexa, though?


Viscera took out a heel Trish at Backlash 2005 after they lost to kane and lita.
Trish was gone from April until September with the Women’s Championship. And not a word was said about her whereabouts.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Beckeysha said:


> Viscera took out a heel Trish at Backlash 2005 after they lost to kane and lita.
> Trish was gone from April until September with the Women’s Championship. And not a word was said about her whereabouts.


HOLY SHIT. That's fucking insane. That's much worse than Alexa.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Yeah, I was definitely in and out of watching during those years. Was it as bad as it is now with Alexa, though?


I don't watch current WWE so I couldn't compare. But I get the general feeling that people are getting more and more frustrated with Alexa so in that regard, it's actually worse. At least Trish had a legitimate reason to not perform. WWE was at fault for not moving the belt but that's on them. Bliss on the other hand, just doesn't do anything.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Asuka being MVP of the Night :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> I don't watch current WWE so I couldn't compare. But I get the general feeling that people are getting more and more frustrated with Alexa so in that regard, it's actually worse. At least Trish had a legitimate reason to not perform. WWE was at fault for not moving the belt but that's on them. Bliss on the other hand, just doesn't do anything.


Yeah, but Bliss also doesn't do anything because that's how she's booked, just like that's how Trish was booked. But if Trish was out for 5 months with an injury and kept the belt the entire time; that's insane.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Rose botched pretty much every move she did tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I remember that time with Trish, WWE was stupid not to take the title off her. That's why she had an almost year long run with the title cos WWE just never bothered to take it away from her :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth setting records.

:trips8


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> HOLY SHIT. That's fucking insane. That's much worse than Alexa.


What’s even weirder is she left heel and returned a face. She was probably going to be forced to turn anyway because face Lita was getting booed out, “Slut”, and “U screwed matt” chants when they were feuding in April. Lita had to be turned heel and paired with Edge while Trish was out.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Yeah, but Bliss also doesn't do anything because that's how she's booked, just like that's how Trish was booked. But if Trish was out for 5 months with an injury and kept the belt the entire time; that's insane.


Yeah it could be seen as insane, but thinking back the women's roster, There was really only Victoria credible champion, Lita was doing her thing with Edge, Hemme Candice and Torrie..just no.. plus WWE got to have their weekly women segment with the diva search stuff






Plus, after Trish returned, we got the debut of Mickie James and that made the best feud ever.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Seth setting records.


He could be the next Shawn Mich....

"If I had a nickel for every guy who was supposedly the next me, dude I'd be a billionaire." -- Shawn Michaels


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yeah it could be seen as insane, but thinking back the women's roster, There was really only Victoria credible champion, Lita was doing her thing with Edge, Hemme Candice and Torrie..just no.. plus WWE got to have their weekly women segment with the diva search stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes, that's a great point, pretty weak women's roster back then. Like I said, I wasn't really watching back then, and certainly not week in and week out because I had a life back then and wasn't married with a job like I am now, so I didn't watch religiously. :lol

Thanks for the info. (Y)


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Seth setting records.
> 
> :trips8


Seriously man. Seth is setting him self up as the next Bret Hart and HBK of WWE. It's weird, because Jericho has similar traits but lacks in certain areas Seth excels in... Seth... Seth is just a fucking ring warrior.. A very rare type of wrestler in this day and age mind you. He is technical, can sell a match psychologically, never looks like he's just going through a script, every match is refreshing to watch, makes loses and wins look extremely important no matter how much of a throwaway the match might be.. 

And tonight cemented that.. Dude is gearing himself up to be a legend.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> He could be the next Shawn Mich....
> 
> "If I had a nickel for every guy who was supposedly the next me, dude I'd be a billionaire." -- Shawn Michaels


:lol

He's not the next Shawn. No one on this roster is. Some are great in the ring, but don't have the charisma, character, personality or presence that Shawn had.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SO when are Soyna Deville and Mandy Rose being sent back down to NXT? It was funny seeing them fail everytime they walk out but it's lost it's appeal now. They are awful, send them down to NXT.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> :lol
> 
> He's not the next Shawn. No one on this roster is. Some are great in the ring, but don't have the charisma, character, personality or presence that Shawn had.


I, and I don't think others are saying Rollins is HBK etc.. It's more so how he stands out amongst the roster like HBK did as just a technical ring warrior able to do whatever is asked of him.. He's a company man.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Seriously man. Seth is setting him self up as the next Bret Hart and HBK of WWE. It's weird, because Jericho has similar traits but lacks in certain areas Seth excels in... Seth... Seth is just a fucking ring warrior.. A very rare type of wrestler in this day and age mind you. He is technical, can sell a match psychologically, never looks like he's just going through a script, every match is refreshing to watch, makes loses and wins look extremely important no matter how much of a throwaway the match might be..
> 
> And tonight cemented that.. Dude is gearing himself up to be a legend.


He's definitely better/more talented than how they've used him since he came back in 2016. But part of that was also due to the fact that before injury, he was in the main event scene for a really, really long time, and DID need some time away and to freshen up his character. It's not just him, any wrestler in history who's been in the main event for as long as Seth was needs a refresher in the midcard/upper-midcard for some time. Not an insult at all to him or anyone.

And even though he's definitely better than how he's been used recently, I'm fine with him being the first Seth Rollins as corny as that sounds. No one on this roster has the charisma of an HBK in his prime, and that's not an insult to anyone on today's roster. But I agree that if he's used better in the coming years, he's going to have a GREAT run.

Remember, he's only 31 years old somehow...

:trips8


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Therapy said:


> Seriously man. Seth is setting him self up as the next Bret Hart and HBK of WWE.





Johnny Wrestling said:


> He's not the next Shawn. No one on this roster is. Some are great in the ring, but don't have the charisma, character, personality or presence that Shawn had.


I was legit quoting HBK too. Lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> I was legit quoting HBK too. Lol


I love that segment :lol

"HIT MY MUSIC!!!" *nothing happens* :lmao

Then HBK asks and it works for him haha.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Sweet Lord. Are those...uh...new?


Like KO and Sami would say: "YEP"

Tye's birthday present :grin2:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Seth did great going that long. Credit to him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> I was legit quoting HBK too. Lol


I was pretty much jizzing that entire segment; not even gonna lie and no shame.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> I, and I don't think others are saying Rollins is HBK etc.. It's more so how he stands out amongst the roster like HBK did as just a technical ring warrior able to do whatever is asked of him.. He's a company man.


Yeah, Seth literally hasn't said a word to complain about how he's been used over the past couple of years, which, with Twitter and social media existing in that time, is kind of surprising. Glad he didn't say anything. Not like it would've fixed his booking, either. Hell, they probably would've buried him/or anyone that speaks openly about their booking negatively.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Like KO and Sami would say: "YEP"
> 
> Tye's birthday present :grin2:


They look amazing. Like how they're bigger, but not insanely HUGE. Did Tye really get them as a gift for her, though? Or you just making a joke? :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Yeah, Seth literally hasn't said a word to complain about how he's been used over the past couple of years, which, with Twitter and social media existing in that time, is kind of surprising. Glad he didn't say anything. Not like it would've fixed his booking, either. Hell, they probably would've buried him/or anyone that speaks openly about their booking negatively.


I really think Vince is high on him right now for reasons like this and what I mentioned. His booking has improved tremendously, curb stomp came back literally out of no where, and Vince handed him the keys to go 70 minutes in a match pinning the former choosen one, and the current choosen one cleanly and convincingly. You aren't just handed what happened tonight.. You earn Vinces respect and it's given to you.. Which isn't easy..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> I really think Vince is high on him right now for reasons like this and what I mentioned. His booking has improved tremendously, curb stomp came back literally out of no where, and Vince handed him the keys to go 70 minutes in a match pinning the former choosen one, and the current choosen one cleanly and convincingly. You aren't just handed what happened tonight.. You earn Vinces respect and it's given to you.. Which isn't easy..


Yeah, you're right. Maybe part of it part of a reward for not bitching about his inconsistent booking over the past couple of years. Maybe he was testing Seth after the title run in 2015. Who the hell knows what Vince thinks these days? :lol


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> I was pretty much jizzing that entire segment; not even gonna lie and no shame.


Jizzing. No lie. Special. Jacking off to male wrestlers...


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Raw was okay tonight. Had an alright Gantlet match with some decent moments. It went 50 minutes too long and there were some parts that could've easily been cut out from which would've made it much better.But hey, Seth beat Roman and Cena clean so great. Asuka's segment as a whole was great. Whilst the main event was really bad, it advanced a storyline which is rare for WWE. I'd say that's a decent overall show. I can't believe that this was the go home show though.

6/10


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This old guy who doesn't catch Cena's shirt in the crowd. Holy shit. :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965761992454803456


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

This is literally the worst television show period, since that's the bar they want to set, id rather watch sesame street than this bullshit. No character or story advancement in 8 months. Good Lord


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> I was legit quoting HBK too. Lol


The only thing I hated about that, they missed a huge spot. It should have transitioned into HBK hitting Sweet Chin Music on him and saying "Looks like my music just hit you".. Something to that affect. I kept waiting and waiting and waiting for that moment and it didn't happen. Everything was set up perfect for it too.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> This old guy who doesn't catch Cena's shirt in the crowd. Holy shit. :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965761992454803456


I was laughing so hard at that :lol Grown men acting like absolute children. That guy now has two ugly lime green shirts lol.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> This old guy who doesn't catch Cena's shirt in the crowd. Holy shit. :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965761992454803456


What I'm more intrigued to now see is his reaction to you calling him an old man.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I was laughing so hard at that :lol Grown men acting like absolute children. That guy now has two ugly lime green shirts lol.


I didn't even see it live as it happened. Just seeing it now in this gif. That's incredible. I did see and mark hard for Seth absolutely obliterating Cena as soon as he entered the ring, though. :lol Sent a great message to Cena from a psychology standpoint in the match. I love details like that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Therapy said:


> The only thing I hated about that, they missed a huge spot. It should have transitioned into HBK hitting Sweet Chin Music on him and saying "Looks like my music just hit you".. Something to that affect. I kept waiting and waiting and waiting for that moment and it didn't happen. Everything was set up perfect for it too.


That would have been awesome. But that would have perfectly set up a return feud that would never happen. It would have just pissed people off like the Austin/Punk promo when they were hyping WWE '13.

But yeah, one can dream right?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> They look amazing. Like how they're bigger, but not insanely HUGE. Did Tye really get them as a gift for her, though? Or you just making a joke? :lol


Nah, Both her and Billie got boob jobs a couple of months ago since they have time off with creative having nothing for them and maybe they are getting called up soon, that's why they haven't been wrestling for the past 3 months. But it really is Tye's birthday and it feels that is more than a coincidence that she finally decided to show the results this day lol (she has been pretty quiet on social media since the boob job rumours started).


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> I didn't even see it live as it happened. Just seeing it now in this gif. That's incredible. I did see and mark hard for Seth absolutely obliterating Cena as soon as he entered the ring, though. :lol Sent a great message to Cena from a psychology standpoint in the match. I love details like that.


The best was that fat fuck Cena fan was nearly jizzing in his pants standing up and blocking everyones view for awhile when he thought Cena was going to win. He was acting like a 12 year old fan girl.. The fact Cena lost and made that man child sit the fuck down was glorious.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Therapy said:


> The best was that fat fuck Cena fan was nearly jizzing in his pants standing up and blocking everyones view for awhile when he thought Cena was going to win. He was acting like a 12 year old fan girl.. The fact Cena lost and made that man child sit the fuck down was glorious.


I was thinking the same thing. I wish we'd seen his face when Cena lost :lmao

If he'd been sitting in front of me he would have been told to sit the fuck down though, I fucking hate people who stand up in the front row fpalm


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Johnny Wrestling said:


> Yeah, but Bliss also doesn't do anything because that's how she's booked, just like that's how Trish was booked. But if Trish was out for 5 months with an injury and kept the belt the entire time; that's insane.


WWE showed blatant favoritism towards Trish. Any other woman would have been stripped of the title in that scenario.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I wish we'd seen his face when Cena lost :lmao
> 
> If he'd been sitting in front of me he would have been told to sit the fuck down though, I fucking hate people who stand up in the front row fpalm


Just be glad he doesn't post here.. He'd join the ranks of DemonKane_Legend, Kelly Kelly Fan and Legit Boss of annoying as fuck posters..

Edit

Just realized @Ambrose Girl.. Kelly Kelly Fan was before your time here.

Take all the annoyance of DemonKane_Legend, and Legit Boss, combined into one Super Annoying Poster who did nothing but post in pink who ranted, raved, and defended the honor of Kelly Kelly like it was their full time job.. There was even a memorial thread for them when they were banned.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/885593-kelly-kelly-fan-memorial-thread.html


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Great Gauntlet match, in my opinion the best i've seen. Mandy Rose though, how many times did she botch in that 6 women tag match??? Mickie James looked pissed with her after she did that side slam that flipped her backwards, she was rushing everything.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Gauntlet serves as almost a microcosm for the WWE as a whole. 

The action? Superb. Very well done. 

The talents on display? I mean if what Seth Rollins did isn't one of the best singular performances of the year, then I don't know what is. And pretty much everybody got to shine. 

The purpose behind all of it...yeah, why did they have a gigantic two hour gauntlet match with no prize? What was the point of it? Even if it was just a million dollar prize or something, fuck I'll take it. I just can't believe they booked a two hour match that ultimately affected nothing. Actually, now that I think about it, why wasn't THIS the match to determine who enters the Chamber last? 

From a pure wrestling action standpoint, like I said, the Gauntlet was superb. I am just stunned that nobody thought to have it be for something. I mean its the week before Elimination Chamber. You'd think they'd be working to give the final sell for that, when honestly, I feel like the Gauntlet is going to top just about anything they could possibly do at EC.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

TripleG said:


> The Gauntlet serves as almost a microcosm for the WWE as a whole.
> 
> The action? Superb. Very well done.
> 
> ...


Even if they didn't have anything on the line, they could have at least sold it as a sort of precursor to the Elimination Chamber match. Like, just have Angle come out and say "We'll be having a Gauntlet match tonightwith all the participants in the men's Elimination Chamber match. Since this type of match will test the endurance of the performers in a similar way to the way the EC match, it should be a good indicator of who has the inside track going into the Elimination Chamber PPV"

Something like that, I dunno. It's not much, but it's better than just "OK, here's a gauntlet match for no reason :lol "


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Just got back from the show, as always it was an amazing time seeing it live and in person. I'll share some more insight later.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> Even if they didn't have anything on the line, they could have at least sold it as a sort of precursor to the Elimination Chamber match. Like, just have Angle come out and say "We'll be having a Gauntlet match tonightwith all the participants in the men's Elimination Chamber match. Since this type of match will test the endurance of the performers in a similar way to the way the EC match, it should be a good indicator of who has the inside track going into the Elimination Chamber PPV"
> 
> Something like that, I dunno. It's not much, but it's better than just "OK, here's a gauntlet match for no reason :lol "


Yup.. I didn't care what it was for.. "You win a free cat" "Winner gets a free month of Netflix"..

SOMETHING.. ANYTHING.. But.. Nope.. Just a time waster.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Yup.. I didn't care what it was for.. "You win a free cat" "Winner gets a free month of Netlix"..
> 
> SOMETHING.. ANYTHING.. But.. Nope.. Just a time waster.


"You win a free cat" :lol

Strowman being rewarded with a cat at the end of the match :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> "You win a free cat" :lol
> 
> Strowman being rewarded with a cat at the end of the match :mark:


He would've one up'ed Snitsky kicking a baby in the audience


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The gauntlet match was the dumbest damn thing I've ever seen. Lets kill each other for two hours before we have to go into the deadliest structure in WWE for absolutely no reason. The reason the matches before this have been watchable have been because there was something on the line. First to enter, last to enter, etc, a reason for these guys to fight so hard. This was overdone dramatic bullshit. The only story it even told was Rollins being an ironman, but then he got pinned. Fuck that, if you're going to do the shit, let him go the 2 hours and be the one Braun eventually dominates.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Holy fucking fuck, Rollins beat both Reigns AND Cena! That's freaking amazing. :rollins What a machine this guy is, that's a step in the right direction for him. Sadly he won't do shit at Mania.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow at that 2 hour Gauntlet Match. If only the WWE gave some stipulation or motivation for the winner. I was baffled at first at first when they even started the whole thing. Like what's the point? But yeah Seth Rollins came out looking awesome with his performance. Knew he wasn't going to win. Figured Stroman would win it though since he came out last. This was an interesting concept but please give it more stakes in the future. 

Well look at that, Asuka has given some promos since being Royal Rumble winner. I don't remember Shinsuke doing the same. And it's about time Alexa Brock Lesnar Bliss was in a match on RAW. She did little but the match was okay. WWE trying to make us think Bliss and Mickie are friends again. Sure.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Ok....why couldn't the gauntlet match go on last, just got finished watching the 30 minutes of Raw....2 hours, for a match with no stakes at all?!?!??!! FFS!!!!!


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

They really think that after tonight Roman's win will be less obvious :ti


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Last night was all about Seth but we all know how good of a performer he is.

The Gauntlet match as a whole was a fucking drag, my attention span was shot after about 45 mins, sitting through a match that went two hours with zero payoff for any of them is yet again stupid nonsensical booking.

Fans can hype up Rollins' performance but what happens now? Will he get a huge payoff and rewarded later down the line...probably not, he'll just get brushed aside and shoved into a nothing match at Mania'.

If you had the attention span to sit through all of that gauntlet match then props to ya :clap


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Okay my observations from being at Raw. 

For whatever reason the women came out to crickets and it was eerily quiet during their match. That was the only match on the card where we could hear ourselves talk with absolutely no need to yell. Sasha's knee first dive out of the ring looked pretty cool in person.

The Gauntlet match was cool but went on too long, there were multiple boring chants.

Braun was easily the Most Wanted Superstar of the night, he was the recipient of multiple chants. He has an awesome presence and it was fun watching him throw the Miz around. 

Some idiot tried to start a CM Punk chant which went absolutely nowhere. The crowd tried to start a wave during The Gauntlet match which had the same fate.

Asuka is absolutely horrible on the mic, multiple people around me noticed it and mentioned it too. It was painful to listen to.

Reigns had the loudest reaction of the night.

The dark match was rather weak, Bray Wyatt versus Matt Hardy. Both of them seemed to be on cruise control during that match.

JoJo sure does love to text and flirt with the guys, referees and ringside crew a lot.

Crowd was absolutely packed, I would say at least 95% capacity.

Elias got quite the reaction, he has great Charisma, great look and I predict good things from him in the future.

Ronda Rousey got a great reaction and Loud pops when they played her video package.

Speaker volume was a bit low tonight and pyro is obviously sorely missed.

Overall it was a great time, crowd was hyped up and loud except for the women's match for some odd reason. Money well spent, it's always a good time live. I look forward to SmackDown tomorrow.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Heath V said:


> Okay my observations from being at Raw.
> 
> For whatever reason the women came out to crickets and it was eerily quiet during their match. That was the only match on the card where we could hear ourselves talk with absolutely no need to yell. Sasha's knee first dive out of the ring looked pretty cool in person.


I wasn't surprised by that at all. They burned the crowd out massively having the Gauntlet last over the first two hours & it's also another Multi Woman match that we've been seeing constantly.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Apollo and Titus vs the Bar was probably one of the worst 3 mintue tag match I have ever seen. Titus sucks and Apollo should be on 205 live.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Pointless match in essence of course but :bjpenn at :rollins top performance by him throughout


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks like Paige's gut starting to show. Is this also why Alexa is wrestling with a shirt on ?

The first match was way too long. Then you have a boring tag team match and a another 3 on 3 women's match... as the main event !

No wonder why the crowd was dead

Meh Raw


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Looks like Paige's gut starting to show. Is this also why Alexa is wrestling with a shirt on ?
> 
> The first match was way too long. Then you have a boring tag team match and a another 3 on 3 women's match... as the main event !
> 
> ...


Show felt flat after Rollins got eliminated. Some good pops for Braun & Asuka, but aside from the first hour, everything sort of just blended in to one for me. We've seen The Bar in a Tag Match like that numerous times, and it feels like all the Women do these days is compete in Multi Tag matches. At least they actually had Alexa & Mickie work together at the end, and continued on with that.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

VERY shitty Raw...SHITTY main event as well, what the fuck...who cares about the worthless divas...


The *only *reason to watch WWE at all is Braun. I'm just going to watch YouTube clips from now on.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This was so, so much a tale of two Raws.

That gauntlet match was the best thing seen on TV in quite some time. So refreshing from the random stupidity designed to run out the clock on most WWE programming. The match highlighted an important angle and made everyone feel like they mattered.

Then everything fell off the cliff in the third hour.

- Whoever booked Asuka to do an English promos is a fucking idiot.
- We see 50/50 booking at work with Titus Worldwide. Yawn.
- Random 6 woman tag. Don't even know why I stayed up to watch it, feeling under the weather as I am right now. I was hoping to see more from a Sasha heel turn, but I deluded myself.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Gauntlet match ratings -

Rollins/Reigns - *1/2
Rollins/Cena - **1/2
Rollin/Elias- 1/2*
Elias/Balor - *
Miz/Balor - *3/4
Braun/Miz - *1/2

Overall gauntlet match sucked. Rollins was good in it. Match with Reigns was slow, plodding, and lacked any semblance of psychology and storytelling. Match with Cena was the same except did set out to tell the story of Rollins resilience and then psychology by Cena in not rushing Rollins/trying to finish him using as little energy as possible was good. Rollins/Cena was easily the best part of that match.

Rest of the match was whatever. Elias/Rollins never had a chance since Rollins was already in there for 50+ minutes by that point. Elias/Balor was weak and so was Miz/Balor but the latter was better and the second best match up in this thing. Strowman/Miz was basically just an extended squash. I never expected Miz to have a competitive match with Strowman so it was about as good as I could have hoped for. 

Overall, don't think the gauntlet match was anything good, but I guess it was special due to the length.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That "beasty boy" line by :braun was great.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Balor's selling in the gauntlet match was great. kada


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Brock said:


> That "beasty boy" line by :braun was great.


Yeah, I got a good chuckle from that. I love how Braun can blend comedy whilst being serious at the same time. Hopefully he stays like that. Not too overly comedic, but letting his personality shine through.


----------



## Soundscape (Feb 17, 2018)

*RAW Review 2/19*

Monday Night RAW brought its usual 3 hours of what's best for business. The past few RAW's have been intriguing in some from or fashion, but last night's Monday Night RAW brought something special -- an actual purpose. Let's take a look back at RAW as we await our Tuesday night delight.

Right out of the gate WWE treated us not to another boring promo, but an actual wrestling match. All 7 men featured in Sunday's upcoming Elimination Chamber swarmed out and gave us over an hour of nonstop chaos. Seth Rollins was the real victor after putting up a huge fight that knocked both Roman Reigns and John Cena out of the match. Despite Braun Strowman picking up the technical victory, Seth Rollins not only out wrestled his opponents, but earned actual respect from the crowd.

Even though us fans already respect Rollins, his ovation afterwards proved just how valuable he is to WWE's landscape. Too bad he's guaranteed to lose Sunday night, but it's nice to see Seth Rollins put on display and prove why he is the King Slayer. The gauntlet match added purpose to the Elimination Chamber. Instead of it coming off as a B-show, the match offers more depth to the careers of all 7 men. Watching RAW's best put forth their best efforts *before * the pay-per-view just to prove themselves shows just how much the opportunity means to them. This is what fans really want to see.

As we transition back from commercial break, Asuka graces our screen with Renee Young. Without Nia Jax's assault, the promo was quite purposeless. Asuka, much like Shinsuke Nakamura, doesn't need promos to get over. Their ability and mystique speaks louder than words. Her promo was short, to the point, and nothing special. Nia Jax still seems very unlikely to come through Sunday night. WWE should have booked Nia more aggressively instead of cutting promos.

Titus Worldwide picking up a victory is always good. Knocking over The Bar, however, is just as surprising. WWE seems interested in Titus Worldwide despite floundering around the roster for nearly a year. Apollo (Crews?) is incredibly talented, but his gimmick leaves a lot to be desired. What Titus Worldwide needs is a reason to exist. Titus needs to be an actual manager who consults Kurt Angle to make opportunities for his clients. He needs to find more wrestlers to be involved and establish it as a brand instead of a tag team. Yet, I do enjoy seeing them in the title picture. Even though this match was average, Sunday might give us more substance if we're lucky.

Finally we draw to a close with our main event. Most of RAW's women's division came out of the locker room to put on a 6 woman tag match. The match itself, unfortunately, was less than average. Absolution shouldn't have been called up just yet. Sonya Deville and Mandy Rose were never relevant in NXT's landscape. Their call up was shocking since Iconic Duo seemed the better candidate. Mandy Rose is extremely limited in ring, but she did put on a better effort than previously. Sonya Deville is awkward on the mic and a bit stiff in-ring. The focus of the match was mostly on Mickie James and Alexa Bliss forming some-what of a partnership. The DDT on Deville was an interesting move to say the least. I really enjoyed seeing an unleashed Bayley during this match.

All in all, RAW was a B this week. The gauntlet match was surely an A+, but the following of average matches dragged the show a bit. 205 Live not being showcased was another weird move by WWE, especially since 205 Live is improving as a show. Next week will be even more interesting with the fallout of Elimination Chamber alongside the feuds leading up to the big event. It'll be nice to see where these 7 men go from here. Until then, lets hope for more Cena stunners.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I'd rather listen to Angle stumble over his words all night then ever have to listen to Asuka again. My Lord that was brutal. And the fans did cheer Nia beating her down, so hopefully it shows the crowd is over this unbeatable thing.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Perfect Eleven said:


> You can have whatever opinion you want, just expect to get called out on it when it's bullshit.


Just wonder if you know the difference between OPINION and FACT.. you can't call someone out on an OPINION, you can call someone out on being FACTUALLY WRONG

Morons try to call someone out for having a wrong opinion, there is NO such thing, don't be a moron, mostly for your own sake, but also for everyone else's sake. I can factually call anyone that tries to convince and believes that their OPINION is better than someone else's a moron, because well you've proven to be stupid. At least that is a type of stupid that can be fixed if someone's "ego" doesn't get in the way of evolving

Thinking you won an "argument" when it comes to opinion is the mental definition of winning a gold medal in the special olympics


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The most remarkable thing about the gauntlet match is that it exemplifies that WWE doesn't know how to do anything different anymore. The idea that a wrestling show is like a circus, with a variety of acts to appeal to as many people as possible, is truly dead.
Be it PPV, TV, or House Show, all you get today is a FORMULA. Like a Lego block.
The heavyweights wrestle that same formula, the cruiserweights wrestle that formula, the women do their best to ape that formula, it's one big blur.

It has nothing to do with "too much wrestling", it has everything to do with the style of wrestling. EVERYBODY WORKS THE SAME MATCH! 
And it's amazing that no Writer, no agent, nobody had the common sense of Booking 101, that you should embrace the nature of a Gauntlet Match, to make it entertaining by having a variety of styles or Match types. Technical wrestling, brawling, Squashes, high flying, the possibilities are ENDLESS.
But what do they do? Instead of telling a story, Reigns gets eliminated, Cena comes out, and applies a CHINLOCK. Cena gets eliminated, Elias comes out and works over Rollins' LEG. As if the match started at 0 every time!
What the hell?

And everything gets squeezed into the WWE "Big Match Formula". And then the Lego blocks get attached to each other, and when there are 7 people in a Match, what the heck, then it's 7 Big Matches after each other, and it just happens to be 2 hours long.

WTF?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Although there should have been some kind of stakes attached to the Gauntlet match, I give the WWE props for doing something different for once. Skimming through this thread, I notice more than a few people moaning about it, but I wouldn't expect anything different tbh...


----------



## Perfect Eleven (Nov 3, 2017)

JustAName said:


> Just wonder if you know the difference between OPINION and FACT.. you can't call someone out on an OPINION, you can call someone out on being FACTUALLY WRONG
> 
> Morons try to call someone out for having a wrong opinion, there is NO such thing, don't be a moron, mostly for your own sake, but also for everyone else's sake. I can factually call anyone that tries to convince and believes that their OPINION is better than someone else's a moron, because well you've proven to be stupid. At least that is a type of stupid that can be fixed if someone's "ego" doesn't get in the way of evolving
> 
> Thinking you won an "argument" when it comes to opinion is the mental definition of winning a gold medal in the special olympics



Just wondering if you know the difference between a complaint and an opinion. There was no opinion given. "The women are main eventing again?" is not an opinion. It's, at best, a criticism, and I can absolutely call someone out on a criticism when it's unfounded.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Yes. Is that okay with you?





Perfect Eleven said:


> You can have whatever opinion you want, just expect to get called out on it when it's bullshit.


Right so since it wasn't obvious, I wasn't referring to whatever this was about but your wording which is implying that you will rip on someones OPINION if it doesn't suit yours. If you said I will correct you if you're factually wrong or evidently wrong, I would not have said a thing as that would be a good thing.

The way you word this message IS wrong, you are calling an opinion bullshit, which is not possible cause then it was never an opinion in the first place. Opinions are not wrong or right, they are opinions and it ends there, always


----------

